# Cina: "Amicizia con Russia solida come roccia. Saremo mediatori."



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.

*Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.*
*Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*

Ma la Russia minaccia ancora chi fornisce armi: "I rifornimenti all'Ucraina stanno aumentando progressivamente. I nemici rimarranno sorpresi..."

Nel frattempo stamani crollano tutte le borse mondiali.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Ci pensa zelensky a risolvere tutto con la sua furia…


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Marzo 2022)

Se sono tanto amici dei russi bisognerebbe cominciare a sanzionare e boicottare anche loro, e risolveremmo centinaia di problemi, semplice semplice


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> *Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.*
> 
> Gli USA pensano di bloccare il petrolio russo.
> ...



Nessuno aveva dubbi su questo.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.
> 
> Gli USA pensano di bloccare il petrolio russo.
> ...


eeee...solidissima proprio..un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte

ma piu verso gli usa a dire il vero...

scegliteli meglio le alleanze la prossima volta nanerottolo russo..


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.
> 
> Gli USA pensano di bloccare il petrolio russo.
> ...


Tra l' altro è venuto fuori che la Cina sta stoccando grano da mesi - quindi già sapeva.

Va, il mondo come lo conosciamo rischia di cambiare.

Da oriente reclamano potere.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.
> 
> Gli USA pensano di bloccare il petrolio russo.
> ...



Mah.

Magari tra qualche giorno ci sarà un ripensamento totale sulla cosa, che qui le bastonate non le prendono solo i russi.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se sono tanto amici dei russi bisognerebbe cominciare a sanzionare e boicottare anche loro, e risolveremmo centinaia di problemi, semplice semplice


A me sembra invece che la strategia delle sanzioni (intendo degli scorsi anni) non abbia fatto altro che spingere all'alleanza Russia e Cina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

I cinesi sono pronti a fare shopping dei cocci russi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A me sembra invece che la strategia delle sanzioni (intendo degli scorsi anni) non abbia fatto altro che spingere all'alleanza Russia e Cina.



Le sanzioni hanno un senso, ma ci martelliamo le palle da soli.
Ne vedremo delle belle economicamente.

Purtroppo soluzioni non ce ne sono - o scateni una guerra - o ti accolli i costi delle sanzioni

Non vedo una via d' uscita manco ad impegnarmi, a meno di far finta non sia mai successo nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.
> 
> Gli USA pensano di bloccare il petrolio russo.
> ...


ancora con ste minacce zio? io sto ancora aspettando le testate nucleari..ora mi affaccio alla finestra vedo se ne vedo qualcuna in arrivo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ancora con ste minacce zio? io sto ancora aspettando le testate nucleari..ora mi affaccio alla finestra vedo se ne vedo qualcuna in arrivo..


Speriamo di non ritrovarci come quei fessi che ridono fino all'ultimo quando poi si ritrovano la supposta già nel sedere.. In questo siamo maestri, covid docet


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non ritrovarci come quei fessi che ridono fino all'ultimo quando poi si ritrovano la supposta già nel sedere.. In questo siamo maestri, covid docet


eddai un po di arroganza "occidentale" lasciamela avere...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eddai un po di arroganza "occidentale" lasciamela avere...


Ah ok se facciamo per mantere un po' di sbruffonaggine ok, allora ci sta


----------



## Shmuk (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ancora con ste minacce zio? io sto ancora aspettando le testate nucleari..ora mi affaccio alla finestra vedo se ne vedo qualcuna in arrivo..



Non dire così, che magari 'Ilvio gli ha trasmesso la fede milanista e ogni tanto dà uno sguardo al forum...


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni hanno un senso, ma ci martelliamo le palle da soli.


le sanzioni hanno appunto il senso di martellare le palle al popolo,
per lo stesso motivo per cui siamo l'unico paese in stato di emergenza in europa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.
Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.
> Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*



Attenzione al viaggio di quella farabutta di Kamala Harris in Europa... viene ad attaccare micce su cui Putin non aspetta altro di soffiare, per estendere il conflitto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Layen via twitter: sto discutendo con Draghi un nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni per la Russia

nel frattempo Zalensky chiede il boicottaggio delle materie prime russe*


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.
> Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*


E se si muovono gli esportatori di democrazia significa che siamo nella M. fino al collo e finalmente saranno fatti felici tutti quelli che pretendono la guerra per salvare L'Ucraina. Immagino saranno i primi a imbracciare i fucili e partire per il fronte  

Vediamo quante vite salviamo con le nostre bombe di senso civico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Il primo missile in Europa "di spessore" non lo spediscono di certo in Francia o Germania. E tantomeno in USA...

Ho una vaga idea su chi sarà il candidato scelto.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E se si muovono gli esportatori di democrazia significa che siamo nella M. fino al collo e finalmente saranno fatti felici tutti quelli che pretendono la guerra per salvare L'Ucraina. Immagino saranno i primi a imbracciare i fucili e partire per il fronte
> 
> Vediamo quante vite salviamo con le nostre bombe di senso civico


gente che si caga addosso per una influenza ce la vedo a combattere con coraggio.. si si ... in trincea con mascherina e grinpass


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il primo missile in Europa "di spessore" non lo spediscono di certo in Francia o Germania. E tantomeno in USA...
> 
> Ho una vaga idea su chi sarà il candidato scelto.


Polonia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Polonia



Quelle sarebbero le prime miccette, mi proiettavo più avanti con i bomboni da bunker sulle capitali europee e non so perché mi vedo un mirino sulla testa. 

Va beh, sdrammatizziamo che è meglio... devo scherzarci un po' su se no mi deprime continuare le giornate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Io comunque sono dell'idea che possiamo continuare a rifornire di armi gli ucraini senza troppe preoccupazioni, si è sempre fatto e si farà sempre.
I russi abbaiano, ma dubito mordano per così poco.
La guerra con la NATO non gli conviene minimamente, non hanno alcuna possibilità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Nel frattempo è già partita l'invasione di Parigi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle sarebbero le prime miccette, mi proiettavo più avanti con i bomboni da bunker sulle capitali europee e non so perché mi vedo un mirino sulla testa.
> 
> Va beh, sdrammatizziamo che è meglio... devo scherzarci un po' su se no mi deprime continuare le giornate.



Ho paura anche io, come normale che sia, solo uno psicopatico non ne avrebbe.

Però dai, spero che Putin non sia cosi intossicato dal potere da far morire male pure tutti i suoi,

Anche se guerra fosse, VOGLIO sperare non finirebbe a bombe nucleari

Leggiti l' aneddoto riguardante Stanislav Petrov durante la guerra fredda.
L' uomo che evitò la fine del mondo


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

per me non farà niente di grosso

e comunque nel caso affari vostri..io sono già in contatto con Red Ronnie per salvarmi su un'astronave aliena..ho dovuto pagare la mazzetta alla Tonini per quel posto..


----------



## Shmuk (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me non farà niente di grosso
> 
> e comunque nel caso affari vostri..io sono già in contatto con Red Ronnie per salvarmi su un'astronave aliena..ho dovuto pagare la mazzetta alla Tonini per quel posto..



Mi dicono che si è visto un presunto meteorite ieri all'Olimpico... chissà se non è sfuggito al buon Red.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci pensa zelensky a risolvere tutto con la sua furia…


basta che se la veda lui e non chieda a noi d'intervenire.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> basta che se la veda lui e non chieda a noi d'intervenire.


Eh no. Romperà le balle perché secondo lui sta salvando l’Europa e combatte per noi…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.
> Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*


Qui è l’inizio della fine.
Attenzione


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Marzo 2022)

Come detto, non capisco perché invece di aerei non droni...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I primi guerrafondai qui nel forum saranno i *primi a chiudersi nelle cantine *
> E poi diranno “eh ma si sapeva che sarebbe stata guerra e ci dovevamo nascondere “


Blaterando quanto sia giusto che gli altri debbano andare a proteggere gli ucraini.

Ahahaha il "beh ma si sapeva"  pensavo di averci fatto caso solo io che rispondono così quando non sanno che dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Ragazzi, basta con questa storia guerrafondai del forum vs cacasotto del forum.

Poi è difficile capire quando si scherza e no, e partono gli incendi.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri cinese annuncia che la Cina è pronta per avere un "ruolo costruttivo" nella crisi in Ucraina e a lavorare con la comunità internazionale per una necessaria mediazione.
> Specifica però che l'amicizia con la Russia non è intaccata, anzi i rapporti con Mosca sono solidi come una roccia.
> 
> *Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.*
> ...


Gli amici cinesi...credo non ci fossero dubbi. Bellissima gente quella del blocco Asiatico: Russia, Cina, Corea del Nord, Iran....la crème della crème.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Blaterando quanto sia giusto che gli altri debbano andare a proteggere gli ucraini.


Ovviamente.
Perché per dovere civico l’ucraina va protetta e dobbiamo schiaffeggiare Putin con il nostro soffice lungo membro occidentale

si scherza eh, si fa per stare allegri e sdrammatizzare perché qui è pesante la situazione


----------



## Shmuk (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli amici cinesi...credo non ci fossero dubbi. Bellissima gente quella del blocco Asiatico: Russia, Cina, Corea del Nord, Iran....la crème della crème.



Qualcuno lo chiamava l'Impero del Male.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli amici cinesi...credo non ci fossero dubbi. Bellissima gente quella del blocco Asiatico: Russia, Cina, Corea del Nord, Iran....la crème della crème.



Vanno controllati finchè siamo in tempo, non per forza con le cattive si intende.

Ma il problema va gestito prima si ponga, perchè il giorno che saranno un centimetro davanti a noi, non si faranno problemi a fare la voce grossa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli amici cinesi...credo non ci fossero dubbi. Bellissima gente quella del blocco Asiatico: Russia, Cina, Corea del Nord, Iran....la crème della crème.


Per onestà però va sottolineato che con sto blocco di mostri malefici ha fatto comodo farci affari fino a ieri, spostare produzioni per risparmiare sulla manodopera. Se oggi questi sono mostri in grado di seppellirci tutti (sopratutto la cina) é anche merito nostro (paesi occidentali).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se sono tanto amici dei russi bisognerebbe cominciare a sanzionare e boicottare anche loro, e risolveremmo centinaia di problemi, semplice semplice


Se cade la Cina economicamente cade tutto il teatro del sistema mondiale.. alias tutti in fallimento perché semplicemente non starebbe più in piedi NIENTE


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

ma stanno mettendo in ginocchio l'economia russa, o l'economia europea, fatemi capire.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il primo missile in Europa "di spessore" non lo spediscono di certo in Francia o Germania. E tantomeno in USA...
> 
> Ho una vaga idea su chi sarà il candidato scelto.



Il primo è sulla GB o sulla Polonia, altro che noi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma stanno mettendo in ginocchio l'economia russa, o l'economia europea, fatemi capire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma stanno mettendo in ginocchio l'economia russa, o l'economia europea, fatemi capire.


I russi hanno molto piu bisogno di noi del contrario.
Senza l'europa e l'america, semplicemente restano privi di uno sbocco sufficientemente grande per piazzare le proprie materie prime e vanno in rovina totale.
Al momento gli do 6-12 mesi per esaurire le riserve, anche meno se la guerra dovesse protrarsi.
In questo momento il peggiore scenario per la russia è una sanguinosa conquista dei centri abitati con l'inizio di una guerriglia devastante coordinata da un governo in esilio (magari in svizzera) guidato da Zelensky.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per onestà però va sottolineato che con sto blocco di mostri malefici ha fatto comodo farci affari fino a ieri, spostare produzioni per risparmiare sulla manodopera. Se oggi questi sono mostri in grado di seppellirci tutti (sopratutto la cina) é anche merito nostro (paesi occidentali).


E anche questo come fai a contestarlo? Sono fatti


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi hanno molto piu bisogno di noi del contrario.
> Senza l'europa e l'america, semplicemente restano privi di uno sbocco sufficientemente grande per piazzare le proprie materie prime e vanno in rovina totale.
> Al momento gli do 6-12 mesi per esaurire le riserve, anche meno se la guerra dovesse protrarsi.
> In questo momento il peggiore scenario per la russia è una sanguinosa conquista dei centri abitati con l'inizio di una guerriglia devastante coordinata da un governo in esilio (magari in svizzera) guidato da Zelensky.


Raderanno tutto al suolo, sai che gli frega a Putin.
A zelensky rimarranno solo le sue ville milionarie in Europa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Il primo è sulla GB o sulla Polonia, altro che noi.



Boris in effetti mi sembra bello caldo e scoppiettante nelle dichiarazioni, dal primo giorno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per onestà però va sottolineato che con sto blocco di mostri malefici ha fatto comodo farci affari fino a ieri, spostare produzioni per risparmiare sulla manodopera. Se oggi questi sono mostri in grado di seppellirci tutti (sopratutto la cina) é anche merito nostro (paesi occidentali).


È indubbio che il mondo occidentale sia arrivato ad un punto critico. Tra politica veramente ai minimi storici in termini di uomini e scelte socio-economiche deliranti ci siamo dati la zappa sui piedi.
Tuttavia, bisogna considerare che con tutti i mali ed i contro credo che il 99% di noi preferisca vivere mondo occidentale piuttosto che in uno dei paesi sopra citati, in virtù di ciò vista la situazione sarebbe il momento di compattare il nostro tessuto sociale al fine di non fare il gioco di chi vuole l'occidente sempre più decadente.

Io ho la speranza che questa situazione possa risolversi nel migliore dei modi e che l'aver sfiorato una tragedia come quella di un conflitto globale ci possa portare a riflettere di come le nostre divisioni causate da questa classe politica abbiano avvantaggiato il lavoro di quelli che sono gli avversari del nostro mondo.

Una volta finita questa crisi a prescindere da come andrà a finire bisognerà rivolgersi ai politicanti occidentali e presentare loro il conto pur sapendo che ci abbiamo messo del nostro, anche perché c'è gente che supporta pienamente ciò che fanno i politici farlocchi d'oggi.

Abbiamo l'occasione di cambiare, non lasciate che il coma profondo a cui ci hanno indotto i governi degli ultimi vent'anni continui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia ratifica con atto ufficiale la lista dei paesi ostili:

Tutta la UE, l'Australia, la Gran Bretagna, l'Islanda, il Canada, il Liechtenstein, Monaco, la Nuova Zelanda, la Norvegia, la Corea del Sud, San Marino, Singapore, gli Usa, Taiwan, l'Ucraina, il Montenegro, la Svizzera e il Giappone.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia ratifica con atto ufficiale la lista dei paesi ostili:
> 
> Tutta la UE, l'Australia, la Gran Bretagna, l'Islanda, il Canada, il Liechtenstein, Monaco, la Nuova Zelanda, la Norvegia, la Corea del Sud, San Marino, Singapore, gli Usa, Taiwan, l'Ucraina, il Montenegro, la Svizzera e il Giappone.*


Si e allora? Pensate al rublo che è diventato carta igienica dai...


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raderanno tutto al suolo, sai che gli frega a Putin.
> A zelensky rimarranno solo le sue ville milionarie in Europa


Non funziona così, quella terra vogliono governarla (tramite un governo a loro fedele).
Se avessero voluto lo avrebbero fatto dal day one.
Facile farlo in siria, dove puoi spianare a piacimento (o banalmente in iraq e afghanistan...).
Più Putin fa danni in Ucraina, piu si allontana la possibilità di una pacificazione in senso favorevole a Mosca.
Putin ha già perso questa guerra, perchè ha irrimediabilmente minato una pace che centri gli obiettivi prefissati (governo amico a Kiev).


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Von der Layen via twitter: sto discutendo con Draghi un nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni per la Russia
> 
> nel frattempo Zalensky chiede il boicottaggio delle materie prime russe*


Boiccottiamo il gas e ci scaldiamo a scorregge, l'acciaio lo sostituiamo con l'argilla e al posto del grano mangiamo carta..
Capisco le sanzioni, ma come boiccoti dei beni primari??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il primo missile in Europa "di spessore" non lo spediscono di certo in Francia o Germania. E tantomeno in USA...
> 
> Ho una vaga idea su chi sarà il candidato scelto.


Sicilia 1000 x 1000 
Grazie al muos


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia ratifica con atto ufficiale la lista dei paesi ostili:
> 
> Tutta la UE, l'Australia, la Gran Bretagna, l'Islanda, il Canada, il Liechtenstein, Monaco, la Nuova Zelanda, la Norvegia, la Corea del Sud, San Marino, Singapore, gli Usa, Taiwan, l'Ucraina, il Montenegro, la Svizzera e il Giappone.*



Ad occhio, manca un po' di Sud America (Colombia, Paraguay sicuro) e l'Algeria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boiccottiamo il gas e ci scaldiamo a scorregge, l'acciaio lo sostituiamo con l'argilla e al posto del grano mangiamo carta..
> Capisco le sanzioni, ma come boiccoti dei beni primari??


Non so se sia fattibile, qualcuno più ferrato di me sull'argomento dovrebbe confermare.
l'Algeria potrebbe diventare il partner principale per quanto riguarda il gas da importare in Italia (ed in Europa), poi ci sarebbero quei giacimenti a sud di Cipro che sono ancora inutilizzati.

Certo si parla di anni di lavori per poter raggiungere questi obiettivi, però finalmente non dipenderesti più dalla Russia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E se si muovono gli esportatori di democrazia significa che siamo nella M. fino al collo e finalmente saranno fatti felici tutti quelli che pretendono la guerra per salvare L'Ucraina. Immagino saranno i primi a imbracciare i fucili e partire per il fronte
> 
> Vediamo quante vite salviamo con le nostre bombe di senso civico


non so. a me sembra che qui in palio non ci sia 'salvare l'Ucraina' ma ben altro. E aggiungo purtroppo. Personalmente potrei anche decidere di imbracciare il fucile e andare al fronte, ma se lo facessi, non lo farei per gli ucraini ma per me e i miei figli. Magari anche andando in Ucraina.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia ratifica con atto ufficiale la lista dei paesi ostili:
> 
> Tutta la UE, l'Australia, la Gran Bretagna, l'Islanda, il Canada, il Liechtenstein, Monaco, la Nuova Zelanda, la Norvegia, la Corea del Sud, San Marino, Singapore, gli Usa, Taiwan, l'Ucraina, il Montenegro, la Svizzera e il Giappone.*


soprattutto la svizzera che stocca le riserve auree destinate alle sue mignotte


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Marzo 2022)

Piccola riflessione personale: probabilmente il vincitore di questa partita a scacchi tra il blocco occidentale e quello russo-cinese segnerà il cammino e la predominanza socio-economica del secolo in corso.. non mi capacito minimamente della mole di masochisti che non vedono l'ora che gli alleati prendano bacchettate sulle mani da Putin.. non prendetelo per un flame ma andrebbe studiata l'origine di questa avversione interna al sistema occidentale a mio avviso perchè è uno dei fattori che ha consentito a Putin di programmare abbastanza indisturbato questo attacco che a questo punto dobbiamo rassegnarci al fatto essersi rivelato un attacco mirato a ridefinire le gerarchie e gli equilibri geopolitici mondiali.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

a me sembra che l'europa non sia mai stata unita come in questi 10 giorni...se i russi ci volevano dividere ci hanno unito piu di prima

la nato è stata compatta e pure veloce--strano ma vero


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Salvini in viaggio verso la Polonia, dovrebbe recarsi al confine con l'Ucraina dopo*


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Aperti 6 corridori umanitari per far sfollare i civili: 

uno da Kiev a Gomel (Bielorussia), 
due da Mariupol a Zaporizhzhya (sud-est Ucraina) e Rostov sul Don (Russia meridionale), 
uno da Kharkiv a Belgorod (Russia occidentale) 
due da Sumy a Belgorod e Poltava (Ucraina centrale)


polemiche perchè vengono portati in Russia e Bielorussia*


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non funziona così, quella terra vogliono governarla (tramite un governo a loro fedele).
> Se avessero voluto lo avrebbero fatto dal day one.
> Facile farlo in siria, dove puoi spianare a piacimento (o banalmente in iraq e afghanistan...).
> Più Putin fa danni in Ucraina, piu si allontana la possibilità di una pacificazione in senso favorevole a Mosca.
> Putin ha già perso questa guerra, perchè ha irrimediabilmente minato una pace che centri gli obiettivi prefissati (governo amico a Kiev).


Ma infatti proprio per questo non credo si faccia problemi a distruggere tutto. Ha un suo piano e un suo schema mentale da malato.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boiccottiamo il gas e ci scaldiamo a scorregge, l'acciaio lo sostituiamo con l'argilla e al posto del grano mangiamo carta..
> Capisco le sanzioni, ma come boiccoti dei beni primari??


Ma questo è fuori come un melone, sta perdendo la brocca sto pupazzo…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sicilia 1000 x 1000
> Grazie al muos


Eh no diavolo, la mia terra la mia casa no


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

quindi non basta salvare i civili, devono andare dove vogliono loro...mi ricorda qualcosa in effetti...

decidere dove voler andare non è presente in alcun documento al mondo, è una farneticazione occidentale

ho letto che la Polonia sia tipo l'Italia dall'Africa, l'ultima risorsa e come al solito iniziano a far richieste sui paesi più ricchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Aperti 6 corridori umanitari per far sfollare i civili:
> 
> uno da Kiev a Gomel (Bielorussia),
> due da Mariupol a Zaporizhzhya (sud-est Ucraina) e Rostov sul Don (Russia meridionale),
> ...


Li tratteranno come quella famiglia sterminata ieri dai russi mentre cercavano di scappare durante il cessate il fuoco?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi non basta salvare i civili, devono andare dove vogliono loro...mi ricorda qualcosa in effetti...


Non sono stato il solo a pensarlo allora...forse siamo troppo maliziosi noi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È indubbio che il mondo occidentale sia arrivato ad un punto critico. Tra politica veramente ai minimi storici in termini di uomini e scelte socio-economiche deliranti ci siamo dati la zappa sui piedi.
> Tuttavia, bisogna considerare che con tutti i mali ed i contro credo che il 99% di noi preferisca vivere mondo occidentale piuttosto che in uno dei paesi sopra citati, in virtù di ciò vista la situazione sarebbe il momento di compattare il nostro tessuto sociale al fine di non fare il gioco di chi vuole l'occidente sempre più decadente.
> 
> Io ho la speranza che questa situazione possa risolversi nel migliore dei modi e che l'aver sfiorato una tragedia come quella di un conflitto globale ci possa portare a riflettere di come le nostre divisioni causate da questa classe politica abbiano avvantaggiato il lavoro di quelli che sono gli avversari del nostro mondo.
> ...


Chiaramente non mi addentro nel discutere se sia meglio vivere qui o in oriente, perché per ogni punto di vista ci sono 1000 pro e 1000 contro, la vedo una roba molto "personale". Mi limito solo a commentare le decisioni della politica, tutta, dx sx interna ed estera, che ci hanno portato a dipendere troppo dagli altri per troppi aspetti, ed ora "gli altri" ci tengono per le @@ e fanno la voce grossa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini in viaggio verso la Polonia, dovrebbe recarsi al confine con l'Ucraina dopo*


Possibilità che se lo tengano li ne abbiamo?


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*i colloqui sono iniziati alle 12 ora italiana*


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Aperti 6 corridori umanitari per far sfollare i civili:
> 
> uno da Kiev a Gomel (Bielorussia),
> due da Mariupol a Zaporizhzhya (sud-est Ucraina) e Rostov sul Don (Russia meridionale),
> ...


io ci provo a scherzare ma pensare che qualcuno deve andare via da casa sua senza motivo è orripilante 

ora ditemi se voi in quella situazione non vi verrebbe voglia di restare a difendere la vostra casa la vostra terra e soprattutto la vostra famiglia..non è possibile che dite di no,,non ci credo

gli ucraini sanno perfettamente che se la russia vince e prende l'ucraina non la leveranno piu per decenni...non ci sarà nessuna nato ne onu ne usa ne nessun altro a fare una guerra di attacco per sovvertire l'ordine

il momento è ora..o ora o mai piu

non è come essere sfollati per una possibile eruzione di un vulcano che dopo 2 giorni torni tranquillamente a casa...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non so. a me sembra che qui in palio non ci sia 'salvare l'Ucraina' ma ben altro. E aggiungo purtroppo. Personalmente potrei anche decidere di imbracciare il fucile e andare al fronte, ma se lo facessi, non lo farei per gli ucraini ma per me e i miei figli. Magari anche andando in Ucraina.


Temo che in palio ci sia qualcosa di più grosso solo se la nato interviene direttamente. Penso sarà così, o magari andrà molto peggio e indipendentemente da noi succederà l'indicibile. 

Apprezzo la sincerità comunque, onesto


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io ci provo a scherzare ma pensare che qualcuno deve andare via da casa sua senza motivo è orripilante
> 
> ora ditemi se voi in quella situazione non vi verrebbe voglia di restare a difendere la vostra casa la vostra terra e soprattutto la vostra famiglia..non è possibile che dite di no,,non ci credo
> 
> ...


Infatti se vogliono combattere, che combattano. Senza trascinarci tutti giù con loro però ….


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

1 DOLLARO ORA VALE 140 RUBLI


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente non mi addentro nel discutere se sia meglio vivere qui o in oriente, perché per ogni punto di vista ci sono 1000 pro e 1000 contro, la vedo una roba molto "personale". Mi limito solo a commentare le decisioni della politica, tutta, dx sx interna ed estera, che ci hanno portato a dipendere troppo dagli altri per troppi aspetti, ed ora "gli altri" ci tengono per le @@ e fanno la voce grossa.


I pro? In Cina o in Russia le tue espressioni e rimostranze verso i governi occidentali sarebbero già state punite e non parliamo di una multina...


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi non basta salvare i civili, devono andare dove vogliono loro...mi ricorda qualcosa in effetti...
> 
> *decidere dove voler andare non è presente in alcun documento al mondo, è una farneticazione occidentale*
> 
> ho letto che la Polonia sia tipo l'Italia dall'Africa, l'ultima risorsa e come al solito iniziano a far richieste sui paesi più ricchi


Se domani mattina il vicino di casa si alza e ti distrugge la casa perchè ti odia tu ti fideresti ad essere ospitato a casa sua per il disturbo?


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sono stato il solo a pensarlo allora...forse siamo troppo maliziosi noi?


Beh dai, se tu entri in casa mia armato di machete, io tendenzialmente eviterei di rifugiarmi a casa tua…


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Piccola riflessione personale: probabilmente il vincitore di questa partita a scacchi tra il blocco occidentale e quello russo-cinese segnerà il cammino e la predominanza socio-economica del secolo in corso.. non mi capacito minimamente della mole di masochisti che non vedono l'ora che gli alleati prendano bacchettate sulle mani da Putin.. non prendetelo per un flame ma andrebbe studiata l'origine di questa avversione interna al sistema occidentale a mio avviso perchè è uno dei fattori che ha consentito a Putin di programmare abbastanza indisturbato questo attacco che a questo punto dobbiamo rassegnarci al fatto essersi rivelato un attacco mirato a ridefinire le gerarchie e gli equilibri geopolitici mondiali.


Perché attualmente non c’è, o non viene percepito, il pericolo di finire realmente nelle mani di Putin.


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2022)

*ministri degli Esteri ucraino e russo si incontreranno giovedì ad Adalia in Turchia*


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I pro? In Cina o in Russia le tue espressioni e rimostranze verso i governi occidentali sarebbero già state punite e non parliamo di una multina...


C'è tanta gente che ci va a vivere ugualmente, evidentemente pro ce ne saranno pure li. Non ho vissuto in Cina o Russia quindi non posso dire come si vive li, ma parlando con altri mi portano anche dei punti favorevoli, sacrificandone altri. Con ciò non voglio alludere a nulla, ma certamente anche lì avranno dei pregi che non abbiamo noi e viceversa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *ministri degli Esteri ucraino e russo si incontreranno giovedì ad Adalia in Turchia*


Potrebbe essere una buona notizia questa.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È indubbio che il mondo occidentale sia arrivato ad un punto critico. Tra politica veramente ai minimi storici in termini di uomini e scelte socio-economiche deliranti ci siamo dati la zappa sui piedi.
> Tuttavia, bisogna considerare che con tutti i mali ed i contro credo che il 99% di noi preferisca vivere mondo occidentale piuttosto che in uno dei paesi sopra citati, in virtù di ciò vista la situazione sarebbe il momento di compattare il nostro tessuto sociale al fine di non fare il gioco di chi vuole l'occidente sempre più decadente.
> 
> Io ho la speranza che questa situazione possa risolversi nel migliore dei modi e che l'aver sfiorato una tragedia come quella di un conflitto globale ci possa portare a riflettere di come le nostre divisioni causate da questa classe politica abbiano avvantaggiato il lavoro di quelli che sono gli avversari del nostro mondo.
> ...



Interessante. Specialmente la parte sulle critiche ai governi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è tanta gente che ci va a vivere ugualmente, evidentemente pro ce ne saranno pure li. Non ho vissuto in Cina o Russia quindi non posso dire come si vive li, ma parlando con altri mi portano anche dei punti favorevoli, sacrificandone altri. Con ciò non voglio alludere a nulla, ma certamente anche lì avranno dei pregi che non abbiamo noi e viceversa.


Scusami eh, ma come puoi dire una cosa del genere quando hai criticato (legittimamente per carità) ogni genere di decisione presa durante la la pandemia e poi dire che ci sono dei pro ad oriente? In Cina la gente che non rispettava la quarantena l'hanno mandata direttamente al camposanto.

Io credo che non hai la percezione reale di cosa sia veramente la vita lì, dove sostanzialmente il cittadino non ha diritto di parola ma deve eseguire e basta pena incarcerazione e dio solo sa cos'altro. 

Senza offesa ovviamente, ma secondo me il tuo odio per la politica nostrana ti limita una visione d'insieme.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

LA CROCE ROSSA INTERNAZIONALE HA CONFERMATO CHE IL CORRIDOIO UMANITARIO PREPARATO DAI RUSSI PER I CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL ERA PIENO DI MINE


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA CROCE ROSSA INTERNAZIONALE HA CONFERMATO CHE IL CORRIDOIO UMANITARIO PREPARATO DAI RUSSI PER I CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL ERA PIENO DI MINE


Sono bravissime persone i russi


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma come puoi dire una cosa del genere quando hai criticato (legittimamente per carità) ogni genere di decisione presa durante la la pandemia e poi dire che ci sono dei pro ad oriente? I*n Cina la gente che non rispettava la quarantena l'hanno mandata direttamente al camposanto.*
> 
> Io credo che non hai la percezione reale di cosa sia veramente la vita lì, dove sostanzialmente il cittadino non ha diritto di parola ma deve eseguire e basta pena incarcerazione e dio solo sa cos'altro.
> 
> Senza offesa ovviamente, ma secondo me il tuo odio per la politica nostrana ti limita una visione d'insieme.


Mi è capitato di vivere con 3 ragazzi cinesi a Dublino, è radicata in loro la subordinazione sociale e l'obbedienza totale, non si capacitavano del modo di vivere europeo, non capivano proprio come fosse possibile che ognuno fosse libero di andarsene in giro a divertirsi  E' proprio una questione culturale vecchia secoli e secoli..


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non so se sia fattibile, qualcuno più ferrato di me sull'argomento dovrebbe confermare.
> l'Algeria potrebbe diventare il partner principale per quanto riguarda il gas da importare in Italia (ed in Europa), poi ci sarebbero quei giacimenti a sud di Cipro che sono ancora inutilizzati.
> 
> Certo si parla di anni di lavori per poter raggiungere questi obiettivi, però finalmente non dipenderesti più dalla Russia.


Non commettiamo l' errore di credere la Russia per noi sia solo Gas.

Da li arrivano anche i fertilizzanti per fare un esempio.

Da Russia e Ucraina arriva grano e foraggio per il bestiame.

Non è affatto semplice, soffriremo anche noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non commettiamo l' errore di credere la Russia per noi sia solo Gas.
> 
> Da li arrivano anche i fertilizzanti per fare un esempio.
> 
> ...


Che sia difficile è indubbio, però almeno provarci.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini in viaggio verso la Polonia, dovrebbe recarsi al confine con l'Ucraina dopo*


Tenetelo lontano.

Quello per far divertire qualche bambino profugo, è capace di accendere un Raudo e lanciarlo oltre il confine Polacco, e sarebbe Guerra


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io ci provo a scherzare ma pensare che qualcuno deve andare via da casa sua senza motivo è orripilante
> 
> ora ditemi se voi in quella situazione non vi verrebbe voglia di restare a difendere la vostra casa la vostra terra e soprattutto la vostra famiglia..non è possibile che dite di no,,non ci credo
> 
> ...



Per gli ucraini mi spiace da morire, ma penso a tutti.

Ma non ho mai scritto mezza riga sul fatto che dobbiamo aiutarli, insomma... un po' di sano egoismo.
Poi se si decidesse di aiutarli, avrebbe comunque un senso, non sarebbe una follia totale.

Per me, è diventato tutto inaccettabile quando il despota russo ha minacciato di usare armi nucleari.
Quella era la linea di confine, ha sdoganato una frase che cambia il futuro di tutti noi.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di vivere con 3 ragazzi cinesi a Dublino, è radicata in loro la subordinazione sociale e l'obbedienza totale, non si capacitavano del modo di vivere europeo, non capivano proprio come fosse possibile che ognuno fosse libero di andarsene in giro a divertirsi  E' proprio una questione culturale vecchia secoli e secoli..



Strano, perché avevo sentito dire che le nuove generazioni sono completamente differenti dai vecchi luoghi comuni.

Ognuno a casa sua.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boiccottiamo il gas e ci scaldiamo a scorregge, l'acciaio lo sostituiamo con l'argilla e al posto del grano mangiamo carta..
> Capisco le sanzioni, ma come boiccoti dei beni primari??



Che problema c'è,ci penseranno gli intelligentissimi di maio europei.
Al posto del grano mangeremo i vermi che la UE qualche mese fa ha approvato come primo insetto autorizzato per il consumo umano.
Il gas lo prenderemo un pò li,un pò qui,facendo a gara con le altre nazioni europee (e noi come al solito prenderemo un bel biscottone nel di dietro)


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA CROCE ROSSA INTERNAZIONALE HA CONFERMATO CHE IL CORRIDOIO UMANITARIO PREPARATO DAI RUSSI PER I CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL ERA PIENO DI MINE


Ma sul serio?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio?



L'ha riferito un (uno) operatore della croce rossa.
Anche qui,vai a capire se è vero oppure no.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per gli ucraini mi spiace da morire, ma penso a tutti.
> 
> Ma non ho mai scritto mezza riga sul fatto che dobbiamo aiutarli, insomma... un po' di sano egoismo.
> Poi se si decidesse di aiutarli, avrebbe comunque un senso, non sarebbe una follia totale.
> ...


io sono d'accordo con la linea che stiamo tenendo (l'occidente)

aiuti militari (mezzi come stiamo già facendo)..umanitari..e sanzioni dure


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Biden valuta il cambio di passo, con annessi rischi militari.
> Trattative per fornire jet e blocco petrolio russo.*


Secondo me se si interviene in Ucraina si rimettono i russi al loro posto e gli sì dà il contentino di una resa onorevole con Crimea e donbass riconosciuti e niente nato ce la caviamo. Però la batosta in faccia gli deve arrivare perché capiscano l’inferiorità militare


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio?


fonte Dominik Stillhart, direttore operazioni della Croce Rossa. Non è neanche ucraino, non credo abbia mentito, non avrebbe senso almeno


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ha riferito un (uno) operatore della croce rossa.
> Anche qui,vai a capire se è vero oppure no.


Senza fonti ufficiali e provate non credo a nulla


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

comunque a mio avviso prima di ridurre la russia alla fame qualcuno lo ferma dall'interno


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Senza fonti ufficiali e provate non credo a nulla


Tipo fonti ufficiali russe?


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi hanno molto piu bisogno di noi del contrario.
> Senza l'europa e l'america, semplicemente restano privi di uno sbocco sufficientemente grande per piazzare le proprie materie prime e vanno in rovina totale.
> Al momento gli do 6-12 mesi per esaurire le riserve, anche meno se la guerra dovesse protrarsi.
> In questo momento il peggiore scenario per la russia è una sanguinosa conquista dei centri abitati con l'inizio di una guerriglia devastante coordinata da un governo in esilio (magari in svizzera) guidato da Zelensky.


io all'Italia dò massimo 2 mesi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io all'Italia dò massimo 2 mesi.



Sei stato anche di manica larga.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è tanta gente che ci va a vivere ugualmente, evidentemente pro ce ne saranno pure li. Non ho vissuto in Cina o Russia quindi non posso dire come si vive li, ma parlando con altri mi portano anche dei punti favorevoli, sacrificandone altri. Con ciò non voglio alludere a nulla, ma certamente anche lì avranno dei pregi che non abbiamo noi e viceversa.


Io posso parlare per me, vivere in Cina non è poi diverso da come lo era in occidente, rispetto alle cose che facevo e che posso fare. Pro e contro. Certo se fossi stato un’attivista radicale o un fondamentalista religioso non direi la stesa cosa. Dipende, ragazzi, la vita non è fatta di bianco e nero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Orban vieta trasferimento di armi verso l'ucraina​


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me, vivere in Cina non è poi diverso da come lo era in occidente, rispetto alle cose che facevo e che posso fare. Pro e contro. Certo se fossi stato un’attivista radicale o un fondamentalista religioso non direi la stesa cosa. Dipende, ragazzi, la vita non è fatta di bianco e nero.


Vivi là? Ti serve un vpn per eludere il firewall cinese? Te lo chiedo giusto per preparare i nostri amici russi


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Orban vieta trasferimento di armi verso l'ucraina​


Precisamente, vieta il passaggio di armi dirette in Ucraina sul territorio ungherese. Però invia le armi ungheresi in Ucraina attraverso la Polonia. Devo capire il senso...


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di vivere con 3 ragazzi cinesi a Dublino, è radicata in loro la subordinazione sociale e l'obbedienza totale, non si capacitavano del modo di vivere europeo, non capivano proprio come fosse possibile che ognuno fosse libero di andarsene in giro a divertirsi  E' proprio una questione culturale vecchia secoli e secoli..


ragazzi ma voi veramente credete che i cinesi vivono in caserme militari, comuni e fabbriche lager e vestono in uniforme? ma venite a farvi un giro, che due tre modi per divertirsi ci sono anche qui


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vivi là? Ti serve un vpn per eludere il firewall cinese? Te lo chiedo giusto per preparare i nostri amici russi


si, da molti anni ormai.

uso la vpn solo le rare volte che voglio godermi l’ebbrezza della libertà, accedere a facebook e leggere le ultime dichiarazioni di Speranza su google news

Scherzo 

Sì, per alcuni siti è necessaria: social, giornali anglosassoni mainstream, whatsapp


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io all'Italia dò massimo 2 mesi.



Come mai? Che succede in questo mese?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Precisamente, vieta il passaggio di armi dirette in Ucraina sul territorio ungherese. Però invia le armi ungheresi in Ucraina attraverso la Polonia. Devo capire il senso...



Vuole evitare di beccarsi una bomba sopra la capa  
Probabilmente spera anche che Zelensky non lo ringrazi pubblicamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 1 DOLLARO ORA VALE 140 RUBLI


Cambio ufficiale. Quello reale nelle banche russe è già 180/190


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ma la borsa a Mosca ha definitivamente chiuso i battenti? Non riapre?


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la borsa a Mosca ha definitivamente chiuso i battenti? Non riapre?


Fino a mercoledì chiusa. Poi decideranno. Per me rimane chiusa fino alla fine del conflitto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fino a mercoledì chiusa. Poi decideranno. Per me rimane chiusa fino alla fine del conflitto.


Ma puttan lo sa che ha distrutto l'economia russa o è sempre nel bunker a fare il clown?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma puttan lo sa che ha distrutto l'economia russa o è sempre nel bunker a fare il clown?



Ieri è partito a livello nazionale un controllo "anticorruzione" per le pubbliche amministrazioni: se una persona ha i conti differenti dal reddito, lo Stato può immediatamente confiscati i fondi dal conto o espropriati proprietà e/o futuri stipendi. Però puoi presentare ricorso  fonte stampa russa.

Ah, i militari sono esclusi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me, vivere in Cina non è poi diverso da come lo era in occidente, rispetto alle cose che facevo e che posso fare. Pro e contro. Certo se fossi stato un’attivista radicale o un fondamentalista religioso non direi la stesa cosa. Dipende, ragazzi, la vita non è fatta di bianco e nero.


Ah ecco, mi pareva di ricordare un utente che vivesse li, grazie per la testimonianza  
Che poi non voglio ne intendo dimostrare nulla, ma come duci tu non é tutto nero in Oriente e non è tutto bianco in occidente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma come puoi dire una cosa del genere quando hai criticato (legittimamente per carità) ogni genere di decisione presa durante la la pandemia e poi dire che ci sono dei pro ad oriente? In Cina la gente che non rispettava la quarantena l'hanno mandata direttamente al camposanto.
> 
> Io credo che non hai la percezione reale di cosa sia veramente la vita lì, dove sostanzialmente il cittadino non ha diritto di parola ma deve eseguire e basta pena incarcerazione e dio solo sa cos'altro.
> 
> Senza offesa ovviamente, ma secondo me il tuo odio per la politica nostrana ti limita una visione d'insieme.


Nessuna offesa, ci mancherebbe, potrò sembrare incoerete, ma chi mi ha ammazzato la vita sociale, il lavoro e la mia azienda che ho tirato su in 20 anni di sacrifici non é né l'oriente, né la Cina. Comunque il mio discorso era molto più ampio, non di certo alla mera questione pandemia, dove siamo i fanałini si coda al mondo, in tutti i sensi


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me, vivere in Cina non è poi diverso da come lo era in occidente, rispetto alle cose che facevo e che posso fare. Pro e contro. Certo se fossi stato un’attivista radicale o un fondamentalista religioso non direi la stesa cosa. Dipende, ragazzi, la vita non è fatta di bianco e nero.


Risposta secca: potremmo venire lì, scrivere su beijingworld “Xi Jinping nazista, Rob Hertong Speranzong incapace ecc” e continuare tranquillamente la nostra vita?


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, mi pareva di ricordare un utente che vivesse li, grazie per la testimonianza
> Che poi non voglio ne intendo dimostrare nulla, ma come duci tu non é tutto nero in Oriente e non è tutto bianco in occidente.


ti dirò, in aggiunta, viaggio molto attraverso l’Asia, e avrei la possibilità di ricollocarmi in qualche altra città (Singapore, Tokyo, Seoul o al limite Taipei), ma sinceramente -considerando tutti gli aspetti (sia ovviamente personali che oggettivi)- non cambierei lo stile di vita che ho a Shanghai con quello che potrei avere nei succitati posti.
Mi secca la qualità dell’aria e degli standard alimentari locali, ma il gap si è ristretto tantissimo negli ultimi 7-8 anni. 
Poi la vivibilità di un posto è veramente qualcosa di troppo personale e soggettivo, ecco perché le generalizzazioni mi piacciono poco


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma voi veramente credete che i cinesi vivono in caserme militari, comuni e fabbriche lager e vestono in uniforme? ma venite a farvi un giro, che due tre modi per divertirsi ci sono anche qui


Io riporto la mia esperienza con cinesi in Europa, mai messo piede in Cina in vita mia... un altra cosa che mi aveva lasciato esterrefatto era il fatto che due di questi ragazzi stavano insieme... lei studiava al Trinity mentre lui era lì per provare ad entrarci... morale della favola per farla breve i due si sono lasciati perchè il ragazzo non è stato ammesso all'università e, provenendo da una classe sociale più bassa della ragazza senza il titolo di studio non avrebbe raggiunto la soglia di reddito necessaria per poterci stare insieme... cose raccontatemi da lei in lacrime non balle giuro. Poi magari si divertono anche più di noi, sicuramente viviamo su due pianeti culturalmente lontanisssimi.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Risposta secca: potremmo venire lì, scrivere su beijingworld “Xi Jinping nazista, Rob Hertong Speranzong incapace ecc” e continuare tranquillamente la nostra vita?



Ma basta, dai.

Qui te lo fanno fare, tanto mica cambia niente. Anzi, allevano i paladini difensori, come si può constatare.

Almeno là la cosa è chiara. Qui vieni pure preso per il kulo, credendo di avere tutte le libertà del mondo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nessuna offesa, ci mancherebbe, potrò sembrare incoerete, ma chi mi ha ammazzato la vita sociale, il lavoro e la mia azienda che ho tirato su in 20 anni di sacrifici non é né l'oriente, né la Cina. Comunque il mio discorso era molto più ampio, non di certo alla mera questione pandemia, dove siamo i fanałini si coda al mondo, in tutti i sensi


Comprendo benissimo, ma io resto dell'opinione che il virus sia stato rilasciato volutamente dalla Cina...non è il topic adatto per discuterne però.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> ti dirò, in aggiunta, viaggio molto attraverso l’Asia, e avrei la possibilità di ricollocarmi in qualche altra città (Singapore, Tokyo, Seoul o al limite Taipei), ma sinceramente -considerando tutti gli aspetti (sia ovviamente personali che oggettivi)- non cambierei lo stile di vita che ho a Shanghai con quello che potrei avere nei succitati posti.
> Mi secca la qualità dell’aria e degli standard alimentari locali, ma il gap si è ristretto tantissimo negli ultimi 7-8 anni.
> *Poi la vivibilità di un posto è veramente qualcosa di troppo personale e soggettivo, ecco perché le generalizzazioni mi piacciono poco*


Ecco, questo era il messaggio che inizialmente volevo far recepire, poi mi son perso in altri discorsi .


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma basta, dai.
> 
> Qui te lo fanno fare, tanto mica cambia niente. Anzi, allevano i paladini difensori, come si può constatare.
> 
> Almeno là la cosa è chiara. Qui vieni pure preso per il kulo, credendo di avere tutte le libertà del mondo.


Ormai si stanno raggiungendo livelli altissimi. Un altro po' e la Cina sarà il paradiso in terra e in occidente si vive come nel terzo mondo senza generi alimentari. 
Lasciamo perdere dai...


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Risposta secca: potremmo venire lì, scrivere su beijingworld “Xi Jinping nazista, Rob Hertong Speranzong incapace ecc” e continuare tranquillamente la nostra vita?


risposta secca: il messaggio sarebbe cancellato dai moderatori. Non ti danno la caccia per così poco. 

Non ho mai provato, ma non ho mai avuto problemi per esprimere una mia opinione nel mio privato. Poi lo sai, ed eviti di occuparti di cose controverse, chiaramente. 

Lo so perché tra le cose che gestisci ci sono anche social e media e la responsabilità di censura è prima di tutto mia, poi degli utenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Risposta secca: potremmo venire lì, scrivere su beijingworld “Xi Jinping nazista, Rob Hertong Speranzong incapace ecc” e continuare tranquillamente la nostra vita?


Abbiamo scoperto che si vive benissimo in Cina a quanto pare. Sono sempre più perplesso francamente...però che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> risposta secca: il messaggio sarebbe cancellato dai moderatori. Non ti danno la caccia per così poco.
> 
> Non ho mai provato, ma non ho mai avuto problemi per esprimere una mia opinione nel mio privato. Poi lo sai, ed eviti di occuparti di cose controverse, chiaramente.
> 
> Lo so perché tra le cose che gestisci ci sono anche social e media e la responsabilità di censura è prima di tutto mia, poi degli utenti.


"La responsabilità di censura". Però si sta benissimo eh...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comprendo benissimo, ma io resto dell'opinione che il virus sia stato rilasciato volutamente dalla Cina...non è il topic adatto per discuterne però.


Lo credo anch'io, ma reputo la gestione del tutto una falla macroscopica della nostra politica, ma sono idee mie, non devono essere condivise per forza. Ad ogni modo hai ragione, chiudiamo L'OT


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abbiamo scoperto che si vive benissimo in Cina a quanto pare. Sono sempre più perplesso francamente...però che ci vuoi fare.


dai, non estremizzare il discorso, se vuoi possiamo entrare nel merito.
Pro e contro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

cattivi gli ucraini che non solo fanno resistenza alla gentile invasione dei russi con tutto quello che ne consegue ma non vogliono neanche usare i corridoi umanitari che conducono in russia e bierlorussia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Videoconferenza Biden con Macron, Scholz e Johnson​
Noi come al solito valiamo meno di una  ,soprattutto in politica estera.
Anzi,forse è meglio così


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> "La responsabilità di censura". Però si sta benissimo eh...


sicuramente questa non è tra le cose per cui vivere in Cina può avere i suoi lati positivi, dai…


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> dai, non estremizzare il discorso, se vuoi possiamo entrare nel merito.
> Pro e contro.


Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic a parte sul come si vive da quelle parti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Videoconferenza Biden con Macron, Scholz e Johnson​
> Noi come al solito valiamo meno di una  ,soprattutto in politica estera.
> Anzi,forse è meglio così


Ma Draghi non prova alcuna vergogna?


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Per la persona media che vuole semplicemente lavorare, avere una famiglia, andare in palestra e il weekend a cena fuori non penso cambi molto lo stile di vita tra occidentale e dittature come quella cinese o russa
La possibilità di manifestare e criticare il regime di turno non sono di interesse comune, bisogna ammetterlo
Così come si deve ammettere che per un giornalista/attivista/aspirante tale è un incubo vivere lí


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai si stanno raggiungendo livelli altissimi. Un altro po' e la Cina sarà il paradiso in terra e in occidente si vive come nel terzo mondo senza generi alimentari.
> Lasciamo perdere dai...



Evita.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tipo fonti ufficiali russe?


Per nulla
Ne russe ne Ucraine…in guerra la verità latita purtroppo


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic a parte sul come si vive da quelle parti.


con il giusto rispetto (non per la Cina -frega nulla- ma per le persone) sono felicissimo di raccontare la mia esperienza. 
Così come potrebbe piacermi conoscere di più della vita negli States, che non ho mai visitato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Draghi non prova alcuna vergogna?



Evidentemente no.
Anzi,mentre gli altri organizzavano questa videoconferenza tra "leader che contano",lui era davanti ai microfoni a ribadire che Italia,Germania e Francia sono state le più rapide a varare le sanzioni,al contrario di altre nazioni che se la prendono più comoda..

Sapevo che con Draghi premier ci avrebbero spolpato poco a poco,ma credevo che almeno lui avesse un minimo (minimo) di credibilità per sedersi al tavolo dei potenti,soprattutto in queste situazioni.
Invece nulla,spolpati e snobbati come sempre,valiamo nulla


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Non ho mai provato, ma non ho mai avuto problemi per esprimere una mia opinione nel mio privato. Poi lo sai, ed eviti di occuparti di cose controverse, chiaramente.


Beh, allora mi sembra decisamente diverso dal vivere occidentale.
Poi, non volermene, ma penso tu possa capire bene che la necessità di “auto-censura” può far venire dubbi sulla genuinità di quel che scrivi sulle condizioni di vita lì. Nel senso: sicuramente vivi benissimo e non ho motivi per dubitarne ma, anche se vivessi malissimo, dovendo “auto-censurarti”, penso eviteresti di spalare melma h 24 sul governo/istituzioni cinesi. 

Ps: io non penso che in Cina vivano tutti in lager e vadano in giro con soldati che puntano fucili su chiunque, ma i feedback che ho avuto io da cinesi che vivono qui o che ho incontrato all’estero per studio-lavoro convergono tutti nel dire che le differenze ci siano e non siano né poche né trascurabili. Che sia meglio o peggio dipende, ovviamente, dai punti di vista.


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma basta, dai.
> 
> Qui te lo fanno fare, tanto mica cambia niente. Anzi, allevano i paladini difensori, come si può constatare.
> 
> Almeno là la cosa è chiara. Qui vieni pure preso per il kulo, credendo di avere tutte le libertà del mondo.


Adesso ti metti a difendere i cinesi pur di darmi addosso?


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini in viaggio verso la Polonia, dovrebbe recarsi al confine con l'Ucraina dopo*


se mi date le coordinate faccio un paio di telefonate ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> se mi date le coordinate faccio un paio di telefonate ...


Non si sporcano neanche le mani per uno come Salvini, ci toccherà rivederlo ancora


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, allora mi sembra decisamente diverso dal vivere occidentale.
> Poi, non volermene, ma penso tu possa capire bene che la necessità di “auto-censura” può far venire dubbi sulla genuinità di quel che scrivi sulle condizioni di vita lì. Nel senso: sicuramente vivi benissimo e non ho motivi per dubitarne ma, anche se vivessi malissimo, dovendo “auto-censurarti”, penso eviteresti di spalare melma h 24 sul governo/istituzioni cinesi.
> 
> Ps: io non penso che in Cina vivano tutti in lager e vadano in giro con soldati che puntano fucili su chiunque, ma i feedback che ho avuto io da cinesi che vivono qui o che ho incontrato all’estero per studio-lavoro convergono tutti nel dire che le differenze ci siano e non siano né poche né trascurabili. Che sia meglio o peggio dipende, ovviamente, dai punti di vista.


Facciamo una prova: Xi Jinping nazista, Cina discarica del mondo.

Poi ti dico


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si sporcano neanche le mani per uno come Salvini, ci toccherà rivederlo ancora


Salvini é diventato una roba incredibile, praticamente è una banderuola nel pieno senso del termine.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Facciamo una prova: Xi Jinping nazista, Cina discarica del mondo.
> 
> Poi ti dico


Ciao
È stato bello conoscerti


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Facciamo una prova: Xi Jinping nazista, Cina discarica del mondo.
> 
> Poi ti dico


R.I.P.

Si scherza eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Facciamo una prova: Xi Jinping nazista, Cina discarica del mondo.
> 
> Poi ti dico



E' stato un piacere vederti scrivere su milanword,adios,adios 
Prima di finire dentro una pentola di stufato,guarda se riesci a trovarmi un agente affidabile che ricerchi prodotti tra le fabbriche e li spedisca in tutto il mondo


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Come mai? Che succede in questo mese?


se continua il trend, direi che molti chiudono bottega.
i privati sono sempre piu con l'acqua alla gola.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Adesso ti metti a difendere i cinesi pur di darmi addosso?



Alla prossima atomica che vorrei tirare in certi posti (compreso il nostro parlamento), poi mi divertirò a leggere certe reazioni.

Fortuna che non mi abbasso a segnarmi i post, ma ce ne sarebbe bisogno.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, allora mi sembra decisamente diverso dal vivere occidentale.
> Poi, non volermene, ma penso tu possa capire bene che la necessità di “auto-censura” può far venire dubbi sulla genuinità di quel che scrivi sulle condizioni di vita lì. Nel senso: sicuramente vivi benissimo e non ho motivi per dubitarne ma, anche se vivessi malissimo, dovendo “auto-censurarti”, penso eviteresti di spalare melma h 24 sul governo/istituzioni cinesi.
> 
> Ps: io non penso che in Cina vivano tutti in lager e vadano in giro con soldati che puntano fucili su chiunque, ma i feedback che ho avuto io da cinesi che vivono qui o che ho incontrato all’estero per studio-lavoro convergono tutti nel dire che le differenze ci siano e non siano né poche né trascurabili. Che sia meglio o peggio dipende, ovviamente, dai punti di vista.


mio fratello ha vissuto in cina (dirigente strapagato). L'antenna satellitare era illegale ma consentita ufficiosamente in quanto in un 'resort' per stranieri (in pratica una specie di 'terra franca', ma ovviamente controllata dal governo, stesso dicasi per la VPN (usata non per criptare il proprio traffico, ma per poter vedere oltre l'internet limitato che vedono i cinesi). Ovviamente, se un domani un qualsiasi funzionario cinese si mette in testa che sei una spia, il giorno dopo se ti va bene ti buttano fuori, altrimenti sparisci o vai in galera. Potresti fare anche nulla d'illegale ovviamente, ma comunque non saresti tranquillo lo stesso, anzi secondo lui i 'troppo ligi' erano controllati peggio degli altri. Possiamo dire che la nostra non sia democrazia, che non si possa dire quello che si vuole, ma io non ci vedo in questa situazione. Qualche differenza la vedo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

che in guerra parecchie notizie vengono opportunatamente veicolate e gonfiate trattasi di normalità però vi è un netto distinguo in merito alla informazioni su questa guerra riportate
in russia vige la netta censura al punto che non esistono più media indipendenti russi o esteri che raccontano della guerra , in ucraina ci sono i media di tutto il mondo senza censura
piccolo excursus su alcune dichiarazioni del presidente ucraino che tanto creano scalpore per taluni ,sono principalmente volte a mantenere il focus di tutto il mondo sull'ucraina e sa benissimo che non ci sarà alcuna no fly zone


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Marzo 2022)

Intanto una amica della mia tipa è nella cacca per colpa di queste sanzioni. Lei ha come cliente numero 1 un russo che ogni anno le compra l'ira di dio, ma per via di questo blocchi non puo' manco venire qua. Ora la situazione me l'ha spiegata bene la mia tipa, non la ricordo nel dettaglio, ma iniziano già ad uscire le inchiulate che ci stanno tirando. Grazie mille.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Intanto una amica della mia cliente è nella cacca per colpa di queste sanzioni. Lei ha come cliente numero 1 un russo che ogni anno le compra l'ira di dio, ma per via di questo blocchi non puo' manco venire qua. Ora la situazione me l'ha spiegata bene la mia tipa, non la ricordo nel dettaglio, ma iniziano già ad uscire le inchiulate che ci stanno tirando. Grazie mille.


le sanzioni russe


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Salvini é diventato una roba incredibile, praticamente è una banderuola nel pieno senso del termine.


Per citare mourinho, é una prostituta intellettuale, dice ciò che vuole chi lo "paga" di più. Per un votante di destra é davvero difficile trovare un nome eh


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> che in guerra parecchie notizie vengono opportunatamente veicolate e gonfiate trattasi di normalità però vi è un netto distinguo in merito alla informazioni su questa guerra riportate
> in russia vige la netta censura al punto che non esistono più media indipendenti russi o esteri che raccontano della guerra , in ucraina ci sono i media di tutto il mondo senza censura
> piccolo excursus su alcune dichiarazioni del presidente ucraino che tanto creano scalpore per taluni ,sono principalmente volte a mantenere il focus di tutto il mondo sull'ucraina e sa benissimo che non ci sarà alcuna no fly zone


L’informazione Ucraina è parimenti falsa e alimentata dall’Occidente per fini propagandistici. Ripeto, in guerra la verità è difficile vederla


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’informazione Ucraina è parimenti falsa e alimentata dall’Occidente per fini propagandistici. Ripeto, in guerra la verità è difficile vederla


Ormai le notizie ufficiali russe e ucraine le leggo senza darci un minimo di credibilità 
Tendo a fidarmi di più di fonti indipendenti (per quanto possibile) e vari analisti militari/geopolitici
Ad esempio per il governo ucraino l'esercito russo avrebbe avuto in 10 giorni più perdite degli USA 20 anni in Afganistan... credibilità meno di 0. Lato russo non parliamone proprio


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo le stime dell'associazione Italia-Ucraina, si attendono 800.000 persone bisognose di assistenza.*
*Il dato del Ministero dell'Interno, aggiornato alle ore 8 di domenica 6 marzo 2022, parla di 14.237 cittadini ucraini entrati in Italia finora: 7.052 donne, 1.459 uomini e 5.726 minori.*


iniziamo a usare il braccialetto elettronico sui 1.459 uomini se in età 18-60...avevo visto uno che si truccava per passare come donna al confine


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

ennesima pagina imbarazzante targata RAI

in un collegamento fanno credere che ci sia la guerra a Leopoli quando è tutto tranquillo, mai arrivata fin là


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ormai le notizie ufficiali russe e ucraine le leggo senza darci un minimo di credibilità
> Tendo a fidarmi di più di fonti indipendenti (per quanto possibile) e vari analisti militari/geopolitici
> Ad esempio per il governo ucraino l'esercito russo avrebbe avuto in 10 giorni più perdite degli USA 20 anni in Afganistan... credibilità meno di 0. Lato russo non parliamone proprio


Esatto, come fai a credere a ste notizie palesemente fake? Ognuno tira acqua al suo mulino…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ennesima pagina imbarazzante targata RAI
> 
> in un collegamento fanno credere che ci sia la guerra a Leopoli quando è tutto tranquillo, mai arrivata fin là


Eh ma va, nel mondo libero mica ci sono feicniùs


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Ho beccato un drone su flightradar, ha fatto una ricognizione sul Mar Nero e adesso è rientrato a Sigonella


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma basta, dai.
> 
> Qui te lo fanno fare, tanto mica cambia niente. Anzi, allevano i paladini difensori, come si può constatare.
> 
> Almeno là la cosa è chiara. Qui vieni pure preso per il kulo, credendo di avere tutte le libertà del mondo.


Ma che discorso è???


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Pushlin, capo Repubblica popolare di Donetsk:

"Abbiamo avuto informazioni dai prigionieri secondo cui l'8 marzo ci sarebbero stati attacchi ucraini in Donbass e in Crimea sia via terra sia via mare

Liberando Berdyansk dagli invasori ucraini abbiamo trovato un laptop con numero di licenza NATO e una mappa dettagliata, anche grazie a droni senza pilota

La NATO e gli USA negano di avere forze sul territorio ucraino, ma abbiamo le prove del loro supporto tecnico con cui hanno addestrato e coordinato oltre che rifornito gli ucraini"*


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pushlin, capo Repubblica popolare di Donetsk:
> 
> "Abbiamo avuto informazioni dai prigionieri secondo cui l'8 marzo ci sarebbero stati attacchi ucraini in Donbass e in Crimea sia via terra sia via mare
> 
> ...


Addio è la fine. Si possono imbracciare i fucili per combattere .
Stanno fabbricando prove a questo punto..


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

per chi segue la F1, la notizia del contratto interrotto con il pilota russo Mazepin dipende dalla nazionalità o ci sono altre problematiche dietro ?
la tempistica è sospetta...
vedo che ha risposto duramente sui social


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è???



Ma che ne so. Tu ti aspetti discorsi sensati da me?


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia ratifica con atto ufficiale la lista dei paesi ostili:
> 
> Tutta la UE, l'Australia, la Gran Bretagna, l'Islanda, il Canada, il Liechtenstein, Monaco, la Nuova Zelanda, la Norvegia, la Corea del Sud, San Marino, Singapore, gli Usa, Taiwan, l'Ucraina, il Montenegro, la Svizzera e il Giappone.*


Le pesantissime sanzioni sammarinesi. Ahahahahaha!


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Addio è la fine. Si possono imbracciare i fucili per combattere .
> Stanno fabbricando prove a questo punto..


Se potessi dire quanto sono abili e viscidi i russi a "fabbricare" prove...scuola KGB come il loro dittatore.


----------



## ARKANA (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi segue la F1, la notizia del contratto interrotto con il pilota russo Mazepin dipende dalla nazionalità o ci sono altre problematiche dietro ?
> la tempistica è sospetta...
> vedo che ha risposto duramente sui social


Il padre è (era) il main sponsor (uralkali) della haas, la scuderia con tutto quello che è successo ha deciso di rescindere il contratto di sponsorizzazione e di conseguenza ha detto ciao ciao pure al figlio pilota


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Il padre è (era) il main sponsor (uralkali) della haas, la scuderia con tutto quello che è successo ha deciso di rescindere il contratto di sponsorizzazione e di conseguenza ha detto ciao ciao pure al figlio pilota


quindi è vero quanto si legge...ormai siamo nel degrado totale


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Se potessi dire quanto sono abili e viscidi i russi a "fabbricare" prove...scuola KGB come il loro dittatore.


Non ho dubbi su questo. Mi fa parecchia paura


----------



## darden (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi è vero quanto si legge...ormai siamo nel degrado totale



Qui il discorso è semplice:

Haas ha bisogno di soldi 
Mazepin è un pilota scarso (ma veramente scarso)
Haas da 2 anni non aveva grandi velleità di risultati sportivi
Nel 2021 avranno fatto accordo tu Hass fai guidare mio figlio, io oligarco russo ti metto una sponsorizzazione e ti do un pò di soldi..

Se viene a mancare la parte dello sponsor per via delle sanzioni non vedo perchè haas dovrebbe far correre un pilota scarso


----------



## ARKANA (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi è vero quanto si legge...ormai siamo nel degrado totale


Tralasciando la questione attuale comunque mazepin era in F1 esclusivamente perchè il padre era lo sponsor, non certo per meriti suoi visto che a guidare è una capra.


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Piccola riflessione personale: probabilmente il vincitore di questa partita a scacchi tra il blocco occidentale e quello russo-cinese segnerà il cammino e la predominanza socio-economica del secolo in corso.. non mi capacito minimamente della mole di masochisti che non vedono l'ora che gli alleati prendano bacchettate sulle mani da Putin.. non prendetelo per un flame ma andrebbe studiata l'origine di questa avversione interna al sistema occidentale a mio avviso perchè è uno dei fattori che ha consentito a Putin di programmare abbastanza indisturbato questo attacco che a questo punto dobbiamo rassegnarci al fatto essersi rivelato un attacco mirato a ridefinire le gerarchie e gli equilibri geopolitici mondiali.


Un po' come ci si augurava che l'Italia si facesse spezzare le reni dalla Grecia.
Se Putin perde ne eleggono uno identico perché gente come Eltsin è impopolare. Qui invece abbiamo un ottimo sistema sulla carta ma nella pratica leader che di fronte a centinaia di migliaia di morti si sono messi ad abbracciare i cinesi, disposti a regalare al primo straniero che passa il Colosseo e che parlano alla luce del sole di fare discriminazioni a favore di chi non ha la cittadinanza che viene sempre più vista come un impaccio.

In più tra regno savoiardo dei pagliacci d'operetta basato sui militari ma che prendono botte dagli etiopi, stato corteggiato nella guerra tra i due blocchi e stato inutile e bistrattato in un mondo unipolare l'opzione migliore si è rivelata la seconda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

*VOLONTARI STRANIERI SONO GIÀ SUL CAMPO DI BATTAGLIA IN UCRAINA. VI SONO GIA DIVERSE FOTO DOVE SI VEDONO COMBATTENTI CON LE BANDIERE DI VARIE NAZIONALITÀ SULLA DIVISA.*


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la questione attuale comunque mazepin era in F1 esclusivamente perchè il padre era lo sponsor, non certo per meriti suoi visto che a guidare è una capra.


non sarebbe normale comunque una cosa del genere, nel calcio dilettantistico succede...

anche se leggo dichiarazioni di chi lo considera un buon pilota

ok, chiuso ot


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

*PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


Ma stiamo scherzando?!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

L'immagine di quella povera Donna con i due figli colpiti da un mortaio.. che robe ragazzi nel 2022 a vedere scene del genere in Europa
Putin merita l'impiccaggione comunque (ovviamente vale anche per quelli che hanno fatto macelli nel medioriente)


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


Fonte???? È pesantissima questa


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Borrell:*
*
"Nel corso della riunione mi sono dovuto assentare per una conversazione con la Cina.
*
*Dal mio punto di vista la Cina non può fare da mediatrice perché la sua posizione è più vicina alla Russia ma è evidente che può esercitare la sua influenza e svolgere un ruolo per una soluzione diplomatica".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte???? È pesantissima questa


Ovunque, lo riporta anche il fatto Quotidiano. La fonte primaria cmq è CNN.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Vice primo ministro ucraino:

"Rifiutiamo corridoi umanitari se portano i civili in Russia o Bielorussia"*


evidentemente preferiscono lasciarli morire...buono a sapersi


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Scholz rifiuta l'ennesimo appello di Zelensky che ha chiesto di boicottare le materie prime russe

"Le importazioni di energia dalla Russia sono essenziali per l'approvvigionamento dell'Europa."*


ovviamente tra non molto rilancerà con qualche altro appello...giusto il tempo della pubblicità


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


L' ha detto davvero?

Ha praticamente anticipato la guerra a Lituania, Lettonia o Polonia.

Hanno ragione, come fin dall' inizio, gli americani, se verrà confermata questa notizia, ma è un virgolettato, penso non sia fake.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ha detto davvero?
> 
> Ha praticamente anticipato la guerra a Lituania, Lettonia o Polonia.
> 
> Hanno ragione, come fin dall' inizio, gli americani, se verrà confermata questa notizia, ma è un virgolettato, penso non sia fake.


Si lo ha detto davvero, è confermata la notizia.

Non credo ci siano più dubbi sulle mire espansionistiche del pazzoide.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

1 DOLLARO VALE 151 RUBLI (stamattina 140)


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si lo ha detto davvero, è confermata la notizia.
> 
> Non credo ci siano più dubbi sulle mire espansionistiche del pazzoide.



Ditemi voi quali soluzioni si possano usare per fermare sto qui.

E lo dico senza polemica o provocazione.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ha detto davvero?
> 
> Ha praticamente anticipato la guerra a Lituania, Lettonia o Polonia.
> 
> Hanno ragione, come fin dall' inizio, gli americani, se verrà confermata questa uscita del buon Vladi


dipende dalla zona...la Russia ha pure l'accesso al Baltico con il territorio di Kaliningrad tra la Polonia e la Lituania


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dalla zona...la Russia ha pure l'accesso al Baltico con il territorio di Kaliningrad tra la Polonia e la Lituania


Si, ma per arrivare li.... devi dichiarare Guerra a Polonia o Lituania, a meno di fare un ponte.

Vedi che lo faranno prima di quello sullo stretto di Messina.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*comunque è una notizia vecchia della settimana scorsa che ha riportato l'amico Darren, già quattro giorni fa si leggeva*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dalla zona...la Russia ha pure l'accesso al Baltico con il territorio di Kaliningrad tra la Polonia e la Lituania


Dovete leggere tra le righe. L'enclave di Kalingrad è vista da Putin come un'aberrazione, vuol ricollegarla alla Russia dato che la Bielorussia è come se fosse Russia sostanzialmente e per farlo deve mettere le mani su uno dei paesi Baltici, principalmente la Lituania.

Questo mette la PIETRA TOMBALE su tutti i discorsi a favore di Putin, è chiarissimo il suo disegno di espansione verso ovest.

Ha ragione Zelensky, la guerra in Ucraina è già una guerra per il futuro dell'equilibrio Geopolitico europeo, le ultime dichiarazioni di Putin tolgono ogni dubbio, consiglio anche a voi di farvi due conti e capire bene quale sia la situazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ha detto davvero?
> 
> Ha praticamente anticipato la guerra a Lituania, Lettonia o Polonia.
> 
> Hanno ragione, come fin dall' inizio, gli americani, se verrà confermata questa uscita del buon Vladi


Magari è vero, ma anche se lo fosse? A meno che non abbia gli Avengers, esattamente quanti soldi e quanti soldati dovrebbe usare per queste sue guerre contro tutti?

Se avesse qualche alleato potrei anche crederci, a di fatto non ha nessuno a parte il baffone Bielorusso..

Se parte un conflitto sarà solo Nucleare. La Russia contro la Nato non potrà vincere in una guerra convenzionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari è vero, ma anche se lo fosse? A meno che non abbia gli Avengers, esattamente quanti soldi e quanti soldati dovrebbe usare per queste sue guerre contro tutti?
> 
> Se avesse qualche alleato potrei anche crederci, a di fatto non ha nessuno a parte il baffone Bielorusso..
> 
> Se parte un conflitto sarà solo Nucleare. La Russia contro la Nato non potrà vincere in una guerra convenzionale.


L'ha detto perché le voci riportate dai diplomatici americani sono vere. Le trattative di pace non riguardano solo L'Ucraina mi sembra ormai evidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *comunque è una notizia vecchia della settimana scorsa che ha riportato l'amico Darren, già quattro giorni fa si leggeva*


L'ho letta sul fatto quotidiano poco fa, riportano notizie vecchie? Comunque non cambia molto, il senso resta quello.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ho letta sul fatto quotidiano poco fa, riportano notizie vecchie? Comunque non cambia molto, il senso resta quello.


sì pensa che su calcioefinanza stava tre giorni fa tradotta...per stare su un sito del genere tre giorni fa vedi tu l'originale.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari è vero, ma anche se lo fosse? A meno che non abbia gli Avengers, esattamente quanti soldi e quanti soldati dovrebbe usare per queste sue guerre contro tutti?
> 
> Se avesse qualche alleato potrei anche crederci, a di fatto non ha nessuno a parte il baffone Bielorusso..
> 
> Se parte un conflitto sarà solo Nucleare. La Russia contro la Nato non potrà vincere in una guerra convenzionale.



Se è disposto davvero a lanciare atomiche ( SE ) , non è arginabile senza correre rischi.

Vedremo che succede...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì pensa che su calcioefinanza stava tre giorni fa tradotta...per stare su un sito del genere tre giorni fa vedi tu l'originale.


La fonte iniziale è CNN qualche giorno fa, strano sia sfuggita questa notizia.

Tralasciando le tempistiche, si tratta di dichiarazioni molto gravi che rendono pienamente l'idea di Putin.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ha detto perché le voci riportate dai diplomatici americani sono vere. Le trattative di pace non riguardano solo L'Ucraina mi sembra ormai evidente.


Non dubito che sia vero. Sicuramente è vero è talmente pazzo che pure i suoi cagnolini al cremlino sanno dire solo "da da" ormai mi sono arreso. Inutile sperare su qualcosa di interno. 

Il punto è che sempre lo stesso. Aprire altri conflitti invadendo altri paesi quando non riesce a prendersi l'Ucraina con 200 k soldati andrebbe solo a complicare la situazione. Ripeto, se avesse un allenato in EUropea ci potrebbe anche stare. Ma non ha nessuno per questo dico che una guerra convenzionale è pressochè inutile. Perderebbe subito. A questo punto saltiamo tutti in aria con una bella guerra nucleare.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovunque, lo riporta anche il fatto Quotidiano. La fonte primaria cmq è CNN.


E quale sarebbe il fatto? Che attaccano i paesi baltici? 
Addio Russia allora


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si lo ha detto davvero, è confermata la notizia.
> 
> Non credo ci siano più dubbi sulle mire espansionistiche del pazzoide.


Sarebbe un capolavoro di autodistruzione.
Non succederà mai


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio nel suo tour televisivo:*

*"Se la soluzione deve essere dare a Putin quello che vuole, significa non aver raggiunto una soluzione diplomatica*
*Abbiamo un tavolo con ucraini e russi, ma non c'è fiducia: ci devono essere gli attori internazionali, che possono facilitare questo dialogo, costruire la fiducia per arrivare alla soluzione, ma devono almeno nell'immediato riuscire a negoziare almeno un cessate il fuoco ed evacuazione dei civili"*


ieri era da Fazio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non dubito che sia vero. Sicuramente è vero è talmente pazzo che pure i suoi cagnolini al cremlino sanno dire solo "da da" ormai mi sono arreso. Inutile sperare su qualcosa di interno.
> 
> Il punto è che sempre lo stesso. Aprire altri conflitti invadendo altri paesi quando non riesce a prendersi l'Ucraina con 200 k soldati andrebbe solo a complicare la situazione. Ripeto, se avesse un allenato in EUropea ci potrebbe anche stare. Ma non ha nessuno per questo dico che una guerra convenzionale è pressochè inutile. Perderebbe subito. A questo punto saltiamo tutti in aria con una bella guerra nucleare.


Non invaderebbe mai i baltici ora, sarebbe una cosa da fare chissà tra quanto, il piano ce l'ha in testa però.
Sono piuttosto sicuro che dopo L'Ucraina si prenderà la Moldavia tra l'altro.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovete leggere tra le righe. L'enclave di Kalingrad è vista da Putin come un'aberrazione, vuol ricollegarla alla Russia dato che la Bielorussia è come se fosse Russia sostanzialmente e per farlo deve mettere le mani su uno dei paesi Baltici, principalmente la Lituania.
> 
> Questo mette la PIETRA TOMBALE su tutti i discorsi a favore di Putin, è chiarissimo il suo disegno di espansione verso ovest.
> 
> Ha ragione Zelensky, la guerra in Ucraina è già una guerra per il futuro dell'equilibrio Geopolitico europeo, le ultime dichiarazioni di Putin tolgono ogni dubbio, consiglio anche a voi di farvi due conti e capire bene quale sia la situazione.


Ma che ragione deve avere zelensky. Ma veramente credete che attacchi la nato? E se davvero è così pazzo è la sua fine. Magnate tranquilli


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ha detto perché le voci riportate dai diplomatici americani sono vere. Le trattative di pace non riguardano solo L'Ucraina mi sembra ormai evidente.


Si ma quindi? Ha Batman e supereroi vari con lui? Sgancia l’atomica? Non rimarrebbe nulla di lui.
Vi state agitando per una dichiarazione senza senso di un..non so manco come definirlo questo qui ormai


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non invaderebbe mai i baltici ora, sarebbe una cosa da fare chissà tra quanto, il piano ce l'ha in testa però.
> Sono piuttosto sicuro che dopo L'Ucraina si prenderà la Moldavia tra l'altro.


per fare cosa nei paesi baltici ?
la produzione di ambra ?
non hanno nulla che serve alla Russia come materie prime...poi i baltici hanno fatto discriminazioni in passato e le fanno in parte tuttora, ma non quello visto in Donbass dove si sparano tra fratelli quindi non saprebbe come giustificare un intervento
semmai qualche baltico starà attento ora a fare stupidate...tipo multare il sindaco di Riga, città dove metà della popolazione parla russo come prima lingua, perchè si rivolto in russo a dei bambini in visita e non in lettone


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


Se confermato, sarebbe la guerra al 100%.
Se Putin invade i paesi baltici (con quali forze?), giustamente entreremo tutti in guerra contro la Russia e gli faremo il culo, in brevissimo tempo.
A quel punto ci sarebbe solo da sperare che i russi gli facciano la festa prima che ci mandi addosso qualche confetto nucleare con la nato alle porte del Cremlino, ma sembra davvero fantascienza... cui prodest?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per fare cosa nei paesi baltici ?
> la produzione di ambra ?
> non hanno nulla che serve alla Russia...poi i baltici hanno fatto discriminazioni in passato, ma non quello visto in Donbass dove si sparano tra fratelli quindi non saprebbe come giustificare un intervento
> semmai qualche baltico starà attento ora a fare stupidate...tipo multare il sindaco di Riga, città dove metà della popolazione parla russo come prima lingua, perchè si rivolto in russo a dei bambini in visita e non in lettone


Già ricollegare Kalingrad alla Russia potrebbe essere un fattore importante per loro. 
Poi insomma i discorsi "storici" di Putin sono abbastanza chiari, certi stati non dovrebbero esistere secondo lui, si espresse in questi termini anche per i paesi baltici qualche anno fa.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se confermato, sarebbe la guerra al 100%.
> Se Putin invade i paesi baltici (con quali forze?), giustamente entreremo tutti in guerra contro la Russia e gli faremo il culo, in brevissimo tempo.
> A quel punto ci sarebbe solo da sperare che i russi gli facciano la festa prima che ci mandi addosso qualche confetto nucleare con la nato alle porte del Cremlino, ma sembra davvero fantascienza... cui prodest?


Esatto. Ma credo che non ce ne libereremo tanto presto del caro zio vladimiro. E ho paura che messo alle strette sganci il confetto. Perché militarmente la nato in piena forza lo disintegra…


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se confermato, sarebbe la guerra al 100%.
> Se Putin invade i paesi baltici (con quali forze?), giustamente entreremo tutti in guerra contro la Russia e gli faremo il culo, in brevissimo tempo.
> A quel punto ci sarebbe solo da sperare che i russi gli facciano la festa prima che ci mandi addosso qualche confetto nucleare con la nato alle porte del Cremlino, ma sembra davvero fantascienza... cui prodest?


anche tu sei convinto che si andrà a morire per i baltici, ho già raccontato dei lituani che ci credono da vent'anni.
ho qualche dubbio che ci sarà una guerra mondiale per luoghi marginali...


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN: "LA BIELORUSSIA NOSTRA ALLEATA, È INTERESSATA AD ESSERE PRESENTE SUL BALTICO CON UNO SBOCCO SUL MARE ED A SVILUPPARE INFRASTRUTTURE PORTUALI. LI SOSTENGO PIENAMENTE".*


ci sono ancora le ''esercitazioni'' nel mar baltico?


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Orban pubblica un decreto per cui nessuna arma destinata all'Ucraina può passare in territorio ungherese*


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche tu sei convinto che si andrà a morire per i baltici, ho già raccontato dei lituani che ci credono da vent'anni.
> ho qualche dubbio che ci sarà una guerra mondiale per luoghi marginali...


Forse non è chiaro: i paesi baltici fanno parte della NATO.
Se Putin attacca un membro nato, volente o nolente domani ti svegli in guerra con la Russia.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro: i paesi baltici fanno parte della NATO.
> Se Putin attacca un membro nato, volente o nolente domani ti svegli in guerra con la Russia.


lo so quello che dice la carta post 2001 per volere degli USA, l'ho scritto io stesso l'altro giorno, ma non è mai successo in vent'anni...quindi tra la teoria e la pratica mi permetto di avere qualche dubbio


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban pubblica un decreto per cui nessuna arma destinata all'Ucraina può passare in territorio ungherese*


Bravo orban, evitiamo sta follia.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo so quello che dice la carta post 2001 per volere degli USA, l'ho scritto io stesso l'altro giorno, ma non è mai successo in vent'anni...quindi tra la teoria e la pratica mi permetto di avere qualche dubbio


Fanno parte di ue e nato. Sarebbe guerra al 100%


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo le Nazioni Unite sono oltre 1,7 milioni ad essere fuggiti dall'Ucraina *


che per inciso stanno scappando molti che non vivono in città colpite dalla guerra pure...è l'occiasione buona insomma tra visti e accoglienza facili


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo so quello che dice la carta post 2001 per volere degli USA, l'ho scritto io stesso l'altro giorno, ma non è mai successo in vent'anni...quindi tra la teoria e la pratica mi permetto di avere qualche dubbio


Se in 20 anni non è mai successo è proprio perché è un paese nato


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Secondo le Nazioni Unite sono oltre 1,7 milioni ad essere fuggiti dall'Ucraina *
> 
> 
> che per inciso stanno scappando molti che non vivono in città colpite dalla guerra pure...è l'occiasione buona insomma tra visti e accoglienza facili


Quindi aspettano che prima vengono invasi o che la bomba li cade in testa per fuggire?


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi aspettano che prima vengono invasi o che la bomba li cade in testa per fuggire?


è ciò che fanno tutti gli altri...niente di anomalo, non è che uno butta tutta la propria vita così
un conto è che se stanno nella tua zona, diverso i vigliacchi dell'ovest che non hanno nulla da temere ad oggi
la popolazione ucraina conta 45 milioni, se tutti fuggissero con tale facilità sarebbe la fine dell'Europa


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi aspettano che prima vengono invasi o che la bomba li cade in testa per fuggire?


Io scapperei anche se fossi un abitante di Leopoli: prima o poi i russi arriveranno anche lì, in più oltre a rifugiato dall'Ucraina sarei pure polacco e potrei stare in Polonia senza essere costretto a parlare una lingua straniera in casa mia.
L'unico controllo da fare è la pedina penale per via della pazza mossa di svuotare i carceri per armare i cittadini: i detenuti hanno già compiuto saccheggi e sicuramente staranno scappando con il malloppo, non vedo perché dovrebbero combattere per difendere l'Ucraina dato che parliamo di criminale e non dei ladri onorevoli di dungeon and dragons.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’informazione Ucraina è parimenti falsa e alimentata dall’Occidente per fini propagandistici. Ripeto, in guerra la verità è difficile vederla


da noi infatti internet è bloccato, i giornali vengono chiusi e i manifestanti arrestati a migliaia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io scapperei anche se fossi un abitante di Leopoli: prima o poi i russi arriveranno anche lì, in più oltre a rifugiato dall'Ucraina sarei pure polacco e potrei stare in Polonia senza essere costretto a parlare una lingua straniera in casa mia.
> L'unico controllo da fare è la pedina penale per via della pazza mossa di svuotare i carceri per armare i cittadini: i detenuti hanno già compiuto saccheggi e sicuramente staranno scappando con il malloppo, non vedo perché dovrebbero combattere per difendere l'Ucraina dato che parliamo di criminale e non dei ladri onorevoli di dungeon and dragons.


Bella genialata quella di liberare i criminali per combattere. Abile stratega l’attore


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

*Ucraina blocca esportazioni di* *carne, segale, avena, grano saraceno, zucchero, miglio e sale.*
*Per le esportazioni di grano, mais, pollame, uova e olio serve l'autorizzazione del ministero dell'Economia che eventualmente deciderà se esportare e con quali quantità 
Rischio carestia.*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella genialata quella di liberare i criminali per combattere. Abile stratega l’attore



Se vuole gli mandiamo pure i nostri che sono più qualificati.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> da noi infatti internet è bloccato, i giornali vengono chiusi e i manifestanti arrestati a migliaia


quando in Italia il ministero chiude le pagine dei siti di scommesse perchè non hanno autorizzazione AAMS, ovvero licenza del monopolio di residuo fascista, è sufficiente cambiare i DNS per poter accedere
questa è la grande censura statale...anche in Russia le persone possono accedere alle informazioni su internet, se lo vogliono

e comunque c'è ancora Novaja Gazeta funzionante, non sono tutti chiusi i liberal

anche in Occidente hanno chiuso siti e network russi, poichè accusati di propaganda.
esattamente quanto fatto da Putin.
ognuno chiama propaganda l'attività altrui...


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando in Italia il ministero chiude le pagine dei siti di scommesse perchè non hanno autorizzazione AAMS, ovvero licenza del monopolio di residuo fascista, è sufficiente cambiare i DNS per poter accedere
> questa è la grande censura statale...anche in Russia le persone possono accedere alle informazioni su internet, se lo vogliono
> 
> e comunque c'è ancora Novaja Gazeta funzionante, non sono tutti chiusi i liberal
> ...


esattamente le stesse cose insomma. obbiettività portami via


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se vuole gli mandiamo pure i nostri che sono più qualificati.


Ne abbiamo quanti ne vuole di criminali pronti “a combattere”…


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ucraina blocca esportazioni di* *carne, segale, avena, grano saraceno, zucchero, miglio e sale.*
> *Per le esportazioni di grano, mais, pollame, uova e olio serve l'autorizzazione del ministero dell'Economia che eventualmente deciderà se esportare e con quali quantità
> Rischio carestia.*


scusa @Andris , rischio carestia per chi ?


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro: i paesi baltici fanno parte della NATO.
> Se Putin attacca un membro nato, volente o nolente domani ti svegli in guerra con la Russia.


E se ad attaccare la NATO fosse, formalmente, la Bielorussia, con Putin che fa lo gnorri?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo quanti ne vuole di criminali pronti “a combattere”…



Vuoi mettere la competenza dei nostri?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E se ad attaccare la NATO fosse, formalmente, la Bielorussia, con Putin che fa lo gnorri?


Suppongo addio Bielorussia. Non conviene a nessuno di loro attaccare la nato non credi?


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> esattamente le stesse cose insomma. obbiettività portami via


certo che è la stessa cosa, se togli il giudizio valoriale che inficia il ragionamento.
per esempio Russia Today è stato censurato e boicottato in Occidente, la radio "Eco di Mosca" è stata chiusa in Russia.
non c'è alcuna divergenza
se a pinco pallo piace più l'Eco di Mosca rispetto a Russia Today non vuole dire sia diverso l'approccio

peraltro c'è chi ha chiuso per protesta senza essere in lista censura, tipo il canale Dozhd


poi se gli anziani non sanno cambiare DNS per accedere a pagine e servizi oscurati è un altro discorso...

ripeto, i russi possono trovare le stesse cose che leggiamo noi se lo vogliono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

*SCHOLZ: NO A EMBARGO ENERGETICO ALLA RUSSIA*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusa @Andris , rischio carestia per chi ?


Per Ucraina se esporta. Gli ucraini e i russi sono l'unica fonte alternativa agli Usa per l'Europa che ha messo colate di cemento sui propri campi agricoli (a parte Portogallo e Islanda che anche senza cementificazione hanno sempre importato) ma con guerra in corso e perdita di terre gli ucraini devono tenersi quelle buone 
Gli Usa hanno sul groppone anche gli Stati arabi e buona parte dell'Africa quindi bisogna sperare diano priorità all'Europa sennò il rischio c'è da noi che sarebbe il colmo morire di fame con le tasche piene.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*


Peccato che in Ucraina non ci sia il matrimonio gay...


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*



Ecco la Kamala che si mette furibonda a cercare i codici di lancio.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando in Italia il ministero chiude le pagine dei siti di scommesse perchè non hanno autorizzazione AAMS, ovvero licenza del monopolio di residuo fascista, è sufficiente cambiare i DNS per poter accedere



Ottimo esempio, per un 3% di odds beccarsi un conto bloccato al primo cashout, in effetti rappresenta bene la libertà di farsi fregare il denaro da chi è più furbo  .


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*



Così si fa per buttare acqua sul fuoco, bravo


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusa @Andris , rischio carestia per chi ?


per l'Ucraina, per noi solo inculata prezzi ma ci siamo già abituati quindi è già lubrificato bene


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*


se ne sentiva la mancanza della svolta lgbt


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*CNN: USA fornirà sistemi di difesa missilistici agli alleati NATO dopo le minacce russe.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: USA fornirà sistemi di difesa missilistici agli alleati NATO dopo le minacce russe.*



A gratiss ?


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ottimo esempio, per un 3% di odds beccarsi un conto bloccato al primo cashout, in effetti rappresenta bene la libertà di farsi fregare il denaro da chi è più furbo  .


solo alcuni bloccano (ci sono siti pluridecennali dove giocano da tutto il mondo e in altri paesi europei meno ottusi) e lo fanno pure i siti con licenza AAMS se vinci troppo, prima limitano e poi ghiacciano...vabbè non andiamo OT dai


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: USA fornirà sistemi di difesa missilistici agli alleati NATO dopo le minacce russe.*


quindi tra un po ci troviamo militari tra le scatole?


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:*
> 
> *"Nel corso della riunione mi sono dovuto assentare per una conversazione con la Cina.*
> 
> *Dal mio punto di vista la Cina non può fare da mediatrice perché la sua posizione è più vicina alla Russia ma è evidente che può esercitare la sua influenza e svolgere un ruolo per una soluzione diplomatica".*


Ormai è evidente come il pane che Putin abbia bisogno di un secondo attore forte, quello che dall'altra parte del mondo ha innescato tutto questo in maniera evidente con la farsa pandemica e il virus da laboratorio, virus usato per favorire gli affari, i poteri forti, il controllo stile cinese e ovviamente l'interesse finale della geopolitica mondiale, la guerra in zone "democratiche", un tempo pacifiche, non beduine, questo perché se sei in uno stato di emergenza viene accettato meglio un conflitto di larga portata, con tutti gli attori chiamati in causa e con le istituzioni che parlano di accoglienza, di sanzioni, di sciocchezze mentre stanno cercando di spodestare un'ideologia cattiva, antieuropeista che non va a braccetto col capitalismo finanziario a cui dobbiamo abituarci ancora a lungo.
Un tempo potevi fare la guerra a Milosevic, potevi accoppare un po' di musulmani in Bosnia col benestare dei caschi blu e dei grandi generali del grande esercito dei buoni europeo (che non esiste, strano), ma come puoi mettere ko la Russia se poi ti sgancia un confetto dall'alto? come puoi pensare di frenare la Cina che ha in qualche maniera anticipato tutto questo? beh rendendo la guerra normale, propagandata, guerra buona, guerra utile, nuovi nemici, i media giocano un ruolo importante in questo perché con le menti morbide attuali, ben rieducate dalla pandemia e dalle sciocchezze di personaggetti ben ficcati nell'allarmismo ad ogni costo, sarà più semplice ricambiare il concetto di vita normale, fuori c'è il virus e devo proteggermi, senza che nessuno capisca una cosa fondamentale e cioè che coi virus ci avevamo sempre convissuto ma si notavano solo i sintomi, il rimanere a letto, il crepare in ospedale se sei più debole o vecchio, ora invece pare che coi vaccini sperimentali ne usciremo di tanto in tanto, senza capire che poi il giochino tornerà col freddo, col tempo, con le dinamiche che verranno stravolte nuovamente, una guerra personale e una guerra istituzionale, da combattere come una grande EUROPA, una guerra enorme, unica, splendida, contro i nuovi nemici, i cattivi, un po' Russia un po' Cina, i veri cattivi, ma noi siamo abituati perché combattiamo in maniera INCOSCIENTE da due anni contro i raffreddori, siamo predisposti, allora datemi qualcosa di più di una semplice guerra personale contro qualcosa che prima combattevo col fazzolletto mocciato e bagnato (prima di cambiarlo o buttarlo), dammi la guerra, dammi altri cattivi, fammi stare sereno mentre h24 seguo tutto baby, nella parte del giusto mentre MI TOGLI TUTTO per poter vivere nella tua società dove fai guerre senza chiedermelo o mi togli diritti se non faccio come mi dici tu, dove mi obblighi ad avere paura e poi alle spalle mi togli qualcosa da ciò che ho costruito, per garantire che il sistema capitalista vada avanti e possa prendersi il 99,9% della mia testa o del mio corpo (in futuro magari un bel microchippetto chissà) prima che la morte possa prendersi il restante 0,1% di libertà che mi è concessa e che incredibilmente mi faccio bastare, cioè la possibilità di crepare e che tu non puoi controllare o capire e quindi che devi contare, possibilmente come morto covid.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*


Questo è stato già minacciato di morte. La chiesa ortodossa è sempre così, invischiata e sottomessa al potere statale. Peggio dei cattolici


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è stato già minacciato di morte. La chiesa ortodossa è sempre così, invischiata e sottomessa al potere statale. Peggio dei cattolici


Però spiegherebbe perché Putin diventa sempre più cattivo dopo ogni telefonata con Macron…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Così si fa per buttare acqua sul fuoco, bravo


Si ma poi c’è anche la questione che l’ucraina dipende dal patriarca russo e già da anni è nata la chiesa ortodossa Ucraina che non è riconosciuta da nessuno…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: USA fornirà sistemi di difesa missilistici agli alleati NATO dopo le minacce russe.*


Molto bene. Non dureremo tanto. Sempre più vicini alla guerra


----------



## neversayconte (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non dubito che sia vero. Sicuramente è vero è talmente pazzo che pure i suoi cagnolini al cremlino sanno dire solo "da da" ormai mi sono arreso. Inutile sperare su qualcosa di interno.
> 
> Il punto è che sempre lo stesso. Aprire altri conflitti invadendo altri paesi quando non riesce a prendersi l'Ucraina con 200 k soldati andrebbe solo a complicare la situazione. Ripeto, se avesse un allenato in EUropea ci potrebbe anche stare. Ma non ha nessuno per questo dico che una guerra convenzionale è pressochè inutile. Perderebbe subito. A questo punto saltiamo tutti in aria con una bella guerra nucleare.


ma nemmeno in questo modo otterrebbe il mar baltico


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però spiegherebbe perché Putin diventa sempre più cattivo dopo ogni telefonata con Macron…


Ahahahahh in effetti


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Suppongo addio Bielorussia. Non conviene a nessuno di loro attaccare la nato non credi?


Ma in teoria la NATO potrebbe solo difendersi, al massimo colpendo obiettivi militari in Bielorussia e non penso sgancerebbe ordigni nucleari in quell’area.
Se Putin restasse formalmente in disparte, la NATO non potrebbe comunque colpire obiettivi russi.
In altre parole, Putin potrebbe usare la Bielorussia per tastare il polso alla NATO e decidere poi come comportarsi con altri Paesi che ha preso di mira? Io ce lo vedo a fare un giochetto del genere…


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è stato già minacciato di morte. La chiesa ortodossa è sempre così, invischiata e sottomessa al potere statale. Peggio dei cattolici


I greci l'hanno inventata per quello.
Nel Regno Unito uno psicopatico ha creato una chiesa per cambiare moglie ma poi ha cambiato idea e le ha tagliato la testa.....quella religione esiste ancora e la regina Elisabetta è un capo religioso.
I cattolici prima della breccia di porta Pia potevano permettersi di non azzerbinarsi al potere statale.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è stato già minacciato di morte. La chiesa ortodossa è sempre così, invischiata e sottomessa al potere statale. Peggio dei cattolici


La Chiesa Cattolica raramente è stata sottomessa al potere, semmai il contrario, ha influenzato il potere. Le Chiese Ortodosse invece sì, è questione di natura: la Chiesa Cattolica è universale e guidata dal Papa, che ha un suo Stato anche, le Chiese Ortodosse invece essendo autocefale hanno questo problema sì


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in teoria la NATO potrebbe solo difendersi, al massimo colpendo obiettivi militari in Bielorussia e non penso sgancerebbe ordigni nucleari in quell’area.
> Se Putin restasse formalmente in disparte, la NATO non potrebbe comunque colpire obiettivi russi.
> In altre parole, Putin potrebbe usare la Bielorussia per tastare il polso alla NATO e decidere poi come comportarsi con altri Paesi che ha preso di mira? Io ce lo vedo a fare un giochetto del genere…


Non ti puoi difendere senza attaccare. La Bielorussia verrebbe colpita sicuramente. Ma non credo ci sia il bisogno di nucleare no? La nato non lo farebbe mai.
Ci può stare sto giochetto ma finirebbe sempre con l’ano pieno


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: USA fornirà sistemi di difesa missilistici agli alleati NATO dopo le minacce russe.*


Ah io pensavo li avessimo già


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I greci l'hanno inventata per quello.
> Nel Regno Unito uno psicopatico ha creato una chiesa per cambiare moglie ma poi ha cambiato idea e le ha tagliato la testa.....quella religione esiste ancora e la regina Elisabetta è un capo religioso.
> I cattolici prima della breccia di porta Pia potevano permettersi di non azzerbinarsi al potere statale.


Cosa hanno inventato i greci?
La chiesa cattolica è sempre stato sempre un potere secolare autonomo mentre la chiesa ortodossa è sempre stata sottomessa al potere imperiale e in più sono chiese autocefale che condividono il culto e il rito ma non il potere


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Chiesa Cattolica raramente è stata sottomessa al potere, semmai il contrario, ha influenzato il potere. Le Chiese Ortodosse invece sì, è questione di natura: la Chiesa Cattolica è universale e guidata dal Papa, che ha un suo Stato anche, le Chiese Ortodosse invece essendo autocefale hanno questo problema sì


Lo so bene. Sto dicendo che mi fanno più schifo dei cattolici.
Non è una questione di natura ma di cultura e di posizione


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

*ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.

- RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA 

- RICONOSCIMENTO DELL'INDIPENDENZA DELLE REPUBBLICHE POPOLARI DI DONETSK E LUHANSK 

- MODIFICA DELLA COSTITUZIONE UCRAINA CON INSERIMENTO DI UNA CLAUSOLA CHE SANCISCA LA NEUTRALITA SUL MODELLO AUSTRIACO E FINLANDESE *


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Vista la situazione, andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Se mi leggevate, una decina di giorni fa avevo scritto qui che una pace sarebbe stata raggiungibile esattamente in questi 3 termini.
A mio parere, sono condizioni che gli ucraini possono accettare, in quanto si tratterebbe semplicemente di riconoscere la situazione de facto pre guerra (dal 2014) e impegnarsi a restare neutrali.
Il governo rimarrà indipendente e non assoggettato ai dettami russi, e nessun'altra parte del territorio ucraino sarà ceduta alla Russia.
Mi sembra un ottimo compromesso.
Certo, per Putin sarebbe comunque una vittoria che sa di sconfitta (anche e soprattutto perchè il nuovo ordine potrebbe essere riconosciuto dagli Ucraini in sede negoziale, ma non certo dall'occidente e in generale da almeno 2/3-3/4 dei paesi mondiali).


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi leggevate, una decina di giorni fa avevo scritto qui che una pace sarebbe stata raggiungibile esattamente in questi 3 termini.
> A mio parere, sono condizioni che gli ucraini possono accettare, in quanto si tratterebbe semplicemente di riconoscere la situazione de facto pre guerra (dal 2014) e impegnarsi a restare neutrali.
> Il governo rimarrà indipendente e non assoggettato ai dettami russi, e nessun'altra parte del territorio ucraino sarà ceduta alla Russia.
> Mi sembra un ottimo compromesso.
> Certo, per Putin sarebbe comunque una vittoria che sa di sconfitta (anche e soprattutto perchè il nuovo ordine potrebbe essere riconosciuto dagli Ucraini in sede negoziale, ma non certo dall'occidente e in generale da almeno 2/3-3/4 dei paesi mondiali).


Però chiedono anche la demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Potrebbe andare bene a patto che la neutralità sia reale e non solo a discapito dell'Occidente.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Notizia di stamattina, ma mi pare abbiano ribadito anche la de-nazificazione ecc. Tant'è che Janukovic è andato a Minsk...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia di stamattina, ma mi pare abbiano ribadito anche la de-nazificazione ecc. Tant'è che Janukovic è andato a Minsk...



Sì, quelle condizioni sono saltate ancor prima dell'incontro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...



Non mi sembrano così malvagie,considerato che presto o tardi potrebbero prendersi (o distruggere) l'ucraina intera.
Ora la palla passa agli ucraini


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano così malvagie,considerato che presto o tardi potrebbero prendersi (o distruggere) l'ucraina intera.
> Ora la palla passa agli ucraini


Se le condizioni sono queste gli ucraini dovrebbero accettare, così salvano anche lo sbocco sul mare (Odessa).

Ma onestamente non credo molto a questi termini, vedremo.


----------



## kekkopot (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Gli va di stralusso. Dovrebbero firmare immediatamente prima che cambino idea...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se le condizioni sono queste gli ucraini dovrebbero accettare, così salvano anche lo sbocco sul mare (Odessa).
> 
> Ma onestamente non credo molto a questi termini, vedremo.



La quarta condizione non riportata è la cattura (o esilio) di Zelensky e la sostituzione del governo. Non accetteranno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La quarta condizione non riportata è la resa di Zelensky e la sostituzione del governo. Non accetteranno.


Se i russi intendono sostituire il governo attuale è legittimo con uno filorusso allora la neutralità richiesta è una baggianata.


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella genialata quella di liberare i criminali per combattere. Abile stratega l’attore



Da quanto ho capito hanno liberato solo carcerati con esperienza militare e non per reati gravi, quindi non è stato un via libera per tutti i criminali del paese
Considerato che gentaglia fa probabilmente parte delle "milizie volontarie internazionali", i ladri e spacciatori ucraini sono in confronto dei santerelli


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi è vero quanto si legge...ormai siamo nel degrado totale


Non hai capito… il contratto del figlio era sicuramente parte del contratto di sponsorizzazione. la cosa scandalosa non è che l’abbiano mandato via, ma che l’abbiano preso per i contratti che ha portato, ma in formula 1 succede spesso


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

servirebbe un governo che piace sia ai Russi che agli Europei, propongo il cavaliere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La quarta condizione non riportata è la cattura (o esilio) di Zelensky e la sostituzione del governo. Non accetteranno.



Anche se ci fosse questa 4à opzione,direi che per risparmiare la vita a migliaia di ucraini,kiev dovrebbe prenderla in considerazione.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ditemi voi quali soluzioni si possano usare per fermare sto qui.
> 
> E lo dico senza polemica o provocazione.


Intervenire in Ucraina e dare un segnale a Putin. Se non invadi il suolo Russo non c’è nessun motivo per creare una escalation mondiale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche se ci fosse questa 4à opzione,direi che per risparmiare la vita a migliaia di ucraini,kiev dovrebbe prenderla in considerazione.


Se esistente, la condizione di bielorussizzazione è chiaramente irricevibile, non scherziamo.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non dire così, che magari 'Ilvio gli ha trasmesso la fede milanista e ogni tanto dà uno sguardo al forum...


È attaccato tutto il giorno al forum.
Scrive sotto vari account, ma è sempre lui.
Quando il suo entourage dice che da mesi è isolato e chiuso in se stesso si riferiscono a questo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...


Mi sembra la cosa migliore. Meglio di così non si può. Adesso accettare e stop


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi leggevate, una decina di giorni fa avevo scritto qui che una pace sarebbe stata raggiungibile esattamente in questi 3 termini.
> A mio parere, sono condizioni che gli ucraini possono accettare, in quanto si tratterebbe semplicemente di riconoscere la situazione de facto pre guerra (dal 2014) e impegnarsi a restare neutrali.
> Il governo rimarrà indipendente e non assoggettato ai dettami russi, e nessun'altra parte del territorio ucraino sarà ceduta alla Russia.
> Mi sembra un ottimo compromesso.
> Certo, per Putin sarebbe comunque una vittoria che sa di sconfitta (anche e soprattutto perchè il nuovo ordine potrebbe essere riconosciuto dagli Ucraini in sede negoziale, ma non certo dall'occidente e in generale da almeno 2/3-3/4 dei paesi mondiali).


il sospetto è che zelensky non decida autonomamente...c'è chi vuole la guerra e fomenta.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi leggevate, una decina di giorni fa avevo scritto qui che una pace sarebbe stata raggiungibile esattamente in questi 3 termini.
> A mio parere, sono condizioni che gli ucraini possono accettare, in quanto si tratterebbe semplicemente di riconoscere la situazione de facto pre guerra (dal 2014) e impegnarsi a restare neutrali.
> Il governo rimarrà indipendente e non assoggettato ai dettami russi, e nessun'altra parte del territorio ucraino sarà ceduta alla Russia.
> Mi sembra un ottimo compromesso.
> Certo, per Putin sarebbe comunque una vittoria che sa di sconfitta (anche e soprattutto perchè il nuovo ordine potrebbe essere riconosciuto dagli Ucraini in sede negoziale, ma non certo dall'occidente e in generale da almeno 2/3-3/4 dei paesi mondiali).


Se ricordi l’avevo detto pure io. In pochi parlavamo di neutralità dell’Ucraina. È l’unica via percorribile piaccia o non piaccia


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra la cosa migliore. Meglio di così non si può. Adesso accettare e stop


Se era la proposta di stamattina conteneva anche l'impossibilità di entrare nell'Unione Europea. Proposta irricevibile giustamente


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è ciò che fanno tutti gli altri...niente di anomalo, non è che uno butta tutta la propria vita così
> un conto è che se stanno nella tua zona, diverso i vigliacchi dell'ovest che non hanno nulla da temere ad oggi
> la popolazione ucraina conta 45 milioni, se tutti fuggissero con tale facilità sarebbe la fine dell'Europa


Il tuo è un discorso che definirei squallido e mi fermo qui.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: PESKOV HA ANNUNCIATO LE NUOVE CONDIZIONI RUSSE PER PORRE FINE AL CONFLITTO.
> 
> - RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA CRIMEA RUSSA
> 
> ...



Direi di convincere qualcuno ad accettare, per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Direi di convincere qualcuno ad accettare, per il bene di tutti.


Bisogna capire se c'è ancora la clausola della "denazificazione" (ovvero governo fantoccio), quando i russi si decidono a togliere quella la pace si fa in un pomeriggio.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patriarca ortodosso Kirill: "La guerra è crociata contro gay e loro sostenitori."*


Ah pensavo fosse conto i nazisti, ora contro i gay


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un discorso che definirei squallido e mi fermo qui.


è un discorso realista invece, così come quelli che vorrebbero accettare tutti gli africani
l'Europa non può permettersi un'Ucraina allo sbando dove emigrano milioni di persone


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ah pensavo fosse conto i nazisti, ora contro i gay


anche i nazisti gay


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

*Negoziati conclusi. Ucraina:"piccoli progressi sui corridoi umanitari"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se esistente, la condizione di bielorussizzazione è chiaramente irricevibile, non scherziamo.



I russi sono alle porte di kiev (notizia di poco fa,i russi hanno praticamente preso Irpin,a 25 km da kiev)
Se gli ucraini dovessero rifiutare anche questa proposta,tra qualche giorno non gli rimarrebbe proprio niente in mano,dato che Vladimiro farebbe all-in.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Concluso il colloquio. Consigliere di Zelensky: "Ci sono piccoli sviluppi positivi nel miglioramento della logistica per i corridoi umanitari".*


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa hanno inventato i greci?
> La chiesa cattolica è sempre stato sempre un potere secolare autonomo mentre la chiesa ortodossa è sempre stata sottomessa al potere imperiale e in più sono chiese autocefale che condividono il culto e il rito ma non il potere


Si sono inventati gli ortodossi mentre i russi facevano ancora a pugni con mongoli e teutoni


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I russi sono alle porte di kiev (notizia di poco fa,i russi hanno praticamente preso Irpin,a 25 km da kiev)
> Se gli ucraini dovessero rifiutare anche questa proposta,tra qualche giorno non gli rimarrebbe proprio niente in mano,dato che Vladimiro farebbe all-in.


I russi ronzano intorno a Kiev da una settimana ma non riescono a muoversi.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concluso il colloquio. Consigliere di Zelensky: "Ci sono piccoli sviluppi positivi nel miglioramento della logistica per i corridoi umanitari".*


Stavolta niente mine?


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concluso il colloquio. Consigliere di Zelensky: "Ci sono piccoli sviluppi positivi nel miglioramento della logistica per i corridoi umanitari".*


quindi non hanno concluso niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi non hanno concluso niente



Zero totale.
Subito dopo il comunicato, suonano le sirene.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un discorso realista invece, così come quelli che vorrebbero accettare tutti gli africani


È un discorso, come tanti dei due tuoi, che vorrei ignorare ma non so perché non posso. La tua totale mancanza di obiettività traspare in ogni post.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire se c'è ancora la clausola della "denazificazione" (ovvero governo fantoccio), quando i russi si decidono a togliere quella la pace si fa in un pomeriggio.



Ma chi è che non fa sparate in guerra? Io credo che parecchie frasi siano tutte abbaiate per farsi vedere convinti.

E comunque non rischierei, qui bisogna sfruttare ogni opportunità per placare la cosa.

Poi è necessario che si mettano tutti ad un tavolo seriamente per decidere cosa dobbiamo fare da grandi.


----------

